# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Mag Lari en Buenafuente ¡¡¡NO, NO y NO!!!

## Iban

Mag Lari acude frecuentemente al programa de Buenafuente.

Hoy acaba de hacer el juego del plátano cortado y luego un gag de lanzamiento de cuchillos. El del plátano, lo ha explicado nada más terminarlo. Hummm... Piedrahita también ha cogico esta costumbre en El Hormiguero. Y puede que no sean los únicos y esta dinámica se generalice. ¿Cuál es la razón para esto? Todos esos juegos sencillos pero muy sorprendentes que todos hacemos como entetenimiento de sobremesa los están destripando uno a uno.

¿Por qué? ¿Y para qué? ¿Es para hacerse los guays y coleguitas? (pero, ¿realmente el espectador quiere que le expliquen cómo ha sido posible lo del plátano cortado? Yo creo que se le viene abajo toda la ilusión). ¿O es para así parar los pies a los que empiezan desde abajo, con estos juegos sencillos (pero muy muy mágicos) y cerrarles el camino? Sé lo que diréis algunos: que si un juego se desvela, quedan otros quinientos en los libros que son iguales o mejores.

Pero yo al del plátano le tenía muchísimo cariño. Primera regla de oro: un mago no desvela sus secretos. ¿Por qué carajo entonces andamos nosotros con tanto secretismo aquí en el foro? Vamos a destripar todo en el Área Abierta, para que lo pueda ver cualquiera que se asome. Si los magos profesionales lo hacen... Total, seguro que hay un libro del siglo XVII escrito en latín y con caracteres cirílicos que tiene un juego que no lo conoce nadie y que podré seguir haciendo... Y luego hablamos de Youtube.

Ambos, Piedrahita y Lari serán buenos magos, pero nunca, nunca serán de los míos ni tendrán mi respeto. Lo suyo tiene doble delito. Un youtubero busca la aceptación del público por medios equivocados. Estos dos, exactamente lo mismo, con el agravante de que ellos son profesionales, no aprendices. Si alguna vez acudo a alguno de sus espectáculos, probaré a ir desvelando los juegos en voz alta a medida que los vayan realizando. Seguro que resulta muy divertido y enriquecedor para todos.

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

Pues yo tampoco acabo de entender la necesidad de contarlos abiertamente, aunque como dices tu, sean juegos sencillos.

Una cosa, Piedrahita explica el metodo "correcto"?, no se, yo solo vi un programa y "explicaba" como hacia desaparecer la moneda, pero no el metodo real. La moneda y la dorada era el juego, debe estar el video.

Y lo de Lari es raro, porque va a menudo al programa de buenafuente y que yo sepa no habia explicado ninguno, aunque como dicen, siempre hay una primera vez no?

De ahí a no respetarles, bueno, no se, supongo que ellos sabrán el porque lo hacen o dejan de hacerlo, o quizás tengan una opinión diferente.



PD: Además el juego del plátano lo explica Lari en su libro.
PD2: Aquí el video que te decia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NKAr0lkIR0

----------


## Lordchu

Hombre tiene su delito pero Mag Larri yo creo que no es lo mismo explicar el juego del platano que esás hablando (por cierto, a mi tabién me gusta mucho) que explicar lo que explica Piedrahita que es como hacer botar una nuez, cortar los cables de un MP4 y recomponerlos... No se, tiene delito pero desde mi punto de vista son otro tipo de juegos. Bueno, esta es mi opinión.

----------


## Ming

Yo tampoco creo que sea lo mismo.
Piedrahita cada vez explica una cosa distinta... aunque esta sea cierta o no. El Lari lleva años con el mismo juego. Lo que no entiendo es que no se lo hayan tirado ya por la cabeza.

La razón (bueno, en realidad todas las preguntas que has hecho)... Ni idea  :Mad1: 

¿Pero qué consiguen destripandolos? ¿Realmente el publico lo "pide"?

----------


## b12jose

Yo ayer lo vi en "directo" y realmente se me quedo cara de shock cuando lo vi que dijo que iba a decir como se hacía, lo primero que pense fue, el efecto piedrahita :S:S

La verdad es que sólo pude mirar a mi novia y decir, pero que esta pasando :Confused: 
Espero que esto no se convierta en una moda, porque lo único que puede pasar es que perdamos grandes juegos y grandes referentes.

Saludos

----------


## lossar

Obviamente yo no comparto el que se expliquen juegos, pero hay una gran diferencia de lo que hace Piedrahita a lo que hace Mac Lari.

Piedrahita va buscando un doble climax, el primero cuando realiza el primer efecto. Después causa una bajada cuando lo explica y por último crea un climax mayor cuando realiza el segundo efecto que no lo explica. Por tanto, y dado el nivel de los juegos que destripa, quizá sea justificable.

Sin embargo Lari se limita a destriparlo sin ninguna justificación, simplemente porque si.

----------


## Iban

Lossar, el fin en Piedrahita es claramente diferente. Destripa para luego darle más fuerza a su segundo efecto. A veces porque esa misma revelación del primer juego hace más incomprensible el segundo. Pero el resultado es el mismo: el espectador descubre el secreto de un juego de magia. Además me parece un método dehonesto para potenciar su segundo climax.

¿Explico aquí en abierto un Wild Cards con cartas trucadas, para luego subir un vídeo con cartas normales, y así despistar más al espectador? No, no es ético, se mire como se mire.

----------


## alvarovilla

Yo no quiero molestar a nadie la verdad pero he visto solo dos actuaciones de Mag Lari en Buenafuente y sinceramente me parecio penoso...mi hermano que estaba aquí conmigo le cogia todos los trucos...además las presentaciones que hace...no se, no me convencen y ya por último que anoche desvelara el juego...
Se esta convirtiendo esto en una moda...pero bueno...creo que muchos de nosotros nunca viviremos de la magia así que tampoco esque nos afecte en gran medida...aunque a mi me jod* y mucho...pero no podemos hacer nada contra eso!!! Saludos!!

----------


## Iban

Pues probablemente a los que no vivimos de la magia es a los que más daño nos hace. Porque un profesional normalmente maneja efectos más elaborados, tiene posibilidades de profundizar en el estudio, y se presenta ante un público más exigente.

Los que no viviremos nunca de la magia, tiramos del plátano cortado mágicamente para las sobremesas, quemamos azucarillos, y hacemos pequeñitos milagros, porque no tenemos capacidad para llegar a los grandes.

Sobre la presentación, puede no gustarte el estilo agresivo de Mag Lari, pero la presentación de ayer del plátano estuvo muy, muy bien. A mí me gustó hasta que de pronto vi que sacaba una aguja... Eso sí, la patochada de la segunda parte del lanzador de cuchillos, eso es un número para que lo hagan los de Cruz y Raya en un especial de navidad.

----------


## Némesis

De verdad que algunos parecéis afectados por un síndrome premenstrual permanente (perdón, chicas).

Es que cada vez que a alguien se le ocurre hacer público un jueguecito, pasa lo mismo, ¡venga todos al griterío! ¡Pero que no pasa nada, puñetas! Si el juego del plátano es facilísimo de deducir, cualqueira que piense durante un par de minutos lo saca (y no, no me digais que pasa con todos los juegos, porque no).

¡Un poco de imaginación! Además, ¿alguien piensa realmente que un profano se acordará? Lo retendrá en la mente dos semanitas como curiosidad y después su memoria selectiva lo enviará a la "papelera de reciclaje". ¿Nunca os ha pasado que repetís deliberadamente un juego y os dicen...

- ¡¡¡Este es buenísimo!!!
- Pero si ya te lo hice...
- Pues no me acuerdo.

?

----------


## Iban

Pues a mí me toca los jueves. No hay justificación que pueda aceptar para revelar un juego, por muy simple que éste sea.

¿Quién marca la frontera entre lo sencillo y lo complejo? ¿Entre lo que se puede dsevelar y lo que no?

¿Puedo explicar la carta corrida a todo el mundo, porque a mí me parece una técnica de biberón?

----------


## ignoto

No pretendo justificar a nadie pero lo del plátano me lo explicaron en el colegio (hace dos o tres años por lo menos).
El maestro que daba la clase de F.P.S.E. debía aburrirse mucho.

Nota para los que no tengan la edad de un elfo: F.P.S.E. significa Formación Política y Social Española. El equivalente a la formación para la ciudadanía pero con el "cara al sol" de por medio.

----------


## Iban

¿Y? El salto se inventó en la época de Maricastaña.

Y el juego del cambio de color de una flor es técnicamente muy sencillo (o el "antorcha a flor"). ¿Te imaginas un taller para niños de "antorcha a flor", a la puerta de un teatro, una hora antes de vuestro espectáculo?

Que no, Ignoto. Que los trucos no se desvelan, y punto. Como si es el de las 21 cartas. No se hace y ya está. Si empezamos limando los básicos, acabaremos tirando cada vez de cosas más complicadas. Y sí, siempre quedará el libro del siglo XVII escrito en latín y caracteres cirílicos, lo sé.

Que tú aprendieses el juego del plátano de un profesor con cierto ingenio no significa que yo no lo pueda hacer de vez en cuando en alguna cena, y que funcione estupendamente como juego.

---

Ah, y Némesis. Si a partir de ayer hay, aunque sea, dos personas que consiguen recordar el juego del plátano, ya son dos más de las que había hace tres días. No me has convencido.

----------


## alvarovilla

Bueno Iban, la verdad es que tienes razón... J*** mucho que revienten los trucos y después no puedas hacerlos. Sobre el tema Mag Lari... me parece poco inteligente la propaganda que se hizo para su espectáculo: un truco desvelado y un juego de bufón... No sé, pero la figura con la que yo me quedé después de ver su actuación no fué de mago ni mucho menos... más bien me pareció un divertimento, pero no un show de magia.

----------


## Iban

Bueno, ése es otro tema. Yo, personalmente, creo que tiene mucho gancho como mago-showman. Eso es más bien un asunto de gustos. Pero lo que pienso de Mag Lari me sirve exactamente igual para Piedrahita, por muy buen numismago que sea, o por mucho Pantene Pro-V que use.

----------


## Ming

> Bueno, ése es otro tema. Yo, personalmente, creo que tiene mucho gancho como mago-showman. Eso es más bien un asunto de gustos. Pero lo que pienso de Mag Lari me sirve exactamente igual para Piedrahita, por muy buen numismago que sea, o *por mucho Pantene Pro-V que use*.


Mi padre cada vez que Piedrahita dice como ha hecho algo siempre me dice: "Así no lo ha hecho, no se como lo ha hecho pero así no."

(era solo un comentario  :Oops: )

----------


## Iban

Un DL (abreviatura de ******* *****, en inglés) consiste en ********* ***** ** ****** **** *******, ******** ***** *** ** *** ****. La técnica más generalizada es la de ***** ** ****** ***** ** ** *** ****** ** ***** ** ********, pero no siemper es así. El objetivo es ********** ** ***** *** ********* ******, *** *********, o la de ***** ***** *** ** *** ** ****** ** ****** ** ***** ** ** ******, cuando en realidad ***** ************* ****. Cuando veáis un mago que ** ****** ** *****, ******** *** ** **** ********. Si no lo hace, sospechad que ***** *** ****** ** ** **** **** ** ***** ***, *** *** ************ *** **** *** ***********.


Qué, ¿lo dejo o lo quito? Si lo hago por el bien de la magia, para que evolucionemos todos... para que agudicemos el ingenio buscando nuevas soluciones y no dependamos del DL...

----------


## Ming

¡IBAN!  :Mad1:

----------


## Iban

¿Entonces? Si el DL es lo primero que aprendemos los magos con cartas... mal que bien, todos lo consideramos una técnica básica... ¿Por qué no desvelarlo para así refugiarnos en el el ENF, el SALTO, el Volteo secreto de paquetes, el cull, el EMP, o cualquier otra técnica menos conocida?

----------


## alvarovilla

La verdad esque tiene razón...en parte!! si no te gusta que desvelen juegos no lo hagas tu!!  :117: D. Como dije antes no podemos luchar contra eso y aunque pudieramos no tendría ganas!!xDD. Simplemente caso omiso...aunque me ha pasado que he hecho un juego y me han dicho "eso está en youtube..." y no veas si j***...pero bueno que tampoco es para tanto. Tal vez deberíamos preguntarle a Luis en su blog?? A lo mejor te da alguna razón convincente... aunque veo que eres cabezota y no habrá manera xDDDD.
Un saludo!

----------


## rubiales

Yo no se quién coño ha dicho que un doble lift sea una tenica básica para principiantes. La carta corrida es una tecnica básica, nádie debería aprender un doble lifty hasta llevar al menos un par de años haciendo magia.

----------


## alvarovilla

Según algunos libros no es así Rubiales... O al menos eso parece... Por ejemplo en el Canuto aparece en el tema 6 creo... No creo que se tarden dos años en estudiar los 6 primeros temas del Canuto... Aunque pensandolo bien tienes razón... ¿Quién ha dicho que hay que empezar a estudiar por el canuto? Tal vez sería apto empezar con algo más general y básico... Tú eres el experto puedes aclarar si no es molestia ¿cuál sería un buen orden para el aprendizaje? Tal vez nos ayudes a muchos que andamos perdidos...

----------


## Iban

Rubiales, no puedo llevarte la contraria, porque te miro desde muy abajo. "Básica" para mí no significa sencilla, sino que se encuentra en la "base" de la cartomagia. Pregunta al próximo que se dé de alta en el foro, diciendo que lleva dos meses con las cartas, a ver si sabe lo que es un DL. Que lo haga decentemente es otra historia. Pero hacerlo, lo hace.

Desvelémoslo a los cuatro vientos, así nos quitaremos de encima todos ésos que están empezando y que no saben hacer un enfile (evidentemente, no sólo estoy siendo irónico, sino también sarcástico).

----------


## alvarovilla

Bueno yo llevo como unos 5 ó 6 meses y conozco el DL pero jamás lo he usado en público... Me da mucha cosa... Veo a los grances hacer Dls con una soltura tan increible que hasta que no consiga hacerlo así no lo haré en público... No sé si Rubiales se refiere a eso o al hecho de conocerlo en sí.

----------


## ignoto

Dije que no pretendía justificar a nadie porque no lo pretendía.
Es que ese juego es el primero que aprendí.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Qué es eso?, ¡Pero por Dios si parece que fuera a estallar!, ¿lo veis?...si, si… es la vena en el cuello de muchos por aquí…vamos es que ni la Patiño (por seguir con el rollito televisivo).

Cuando se desvela un “truquillo” os rasgáis las vestiduras pero cuando alguien aparece por el foro interesado en aprender o montar una rutina o espectaculo o mucho mas simple…con ganas de hacer en público se le desanima (a veces de muy malas formas) diciendo que hacen falta años, vidas, siglos de práctica para hacer magia.

Personalmente lo veo un tanto incongruente pues para “entrar” alguien adoptáis la postura de defensa pero cuando alguien les muestra una pequeña parte de este mundo pudiendo generar interés os olvidáis de todo eso de práctica, misdirection, arte, artista, charla, “leitmotif”, vida interna, vida externa y montáis en cólera…porque alguien dice como se hace una pequeñísima cosilla de este mundo a gente que francamente…no va a vestirlo de la manera correcta y no lo recordará en absoluto.

Yo soy aficionado y malo con las cartas pero si tengo la anécdota de que después de haber visto un espectáculo de magia uno de los acompañantes que compartieron velada conmigo me pidió que hiciera algo (por supuesto fuera de ese local, no había ni rastro del artista de la noche…de hecho era otro bar…) y como en concreto preguntó por un efecto que había visto esa noche y que aseguraba saber cómo se hacía (de hecho sabia como se hacía porque me expuso antes su visión) se lo hice pero añadiendo un simple detalle: mezclar la baraja. Acción simple, básica, necesaria y obligatoria para cualquiera que empieza pero que logró que esa persona dijera…”otia tu, pues ese no mezcló. Ahora sí que no tengo ni idea de que ha pasado”. Por tanto aunque el profano (odio casi tanto decir profano como “muggle” que he oído demasiado ya por ahí) tenga en su cabecita el meollo del efecto...le falta algo importante…el resto de conocimientos que lo rodean.

Por ende…si existen miles de formas de disimular una C.G., C.C., D.L., ordenes y demás virguerías…¿Cuál es el motivo por el que juramos en arameo cuando pasan estas cosas?...Como todo, la magia necesita publicidad y la mejor forma de obtener publicidad son pequeñas pinceladas o cebos. Con poco la gente entra y si les gusta se queda...por tanto enriquece un poco más el circulo mágico. Yo lanzo al aire otra pregunta…¿Está la gente tan aburrida de la magia que necesita de estas motivaciones o provocaciones para postear en el foro y mover los temas?

Sinceramente…lo desconozco, no es una afirmación…tan solo es una pregunta que me llevo formulando desde hace un tiempo que decidí cortar mis comentarios en varios foros (mágicos y no mágicos).

Moraleja: La magia sorprende por sí misma, pero la magia bien hecha sorprende más…y si piensan que saben como es y se lo cambias en la cara…sorprende más todavía. Un juego realizado por dos personas no tiene porque ser igual por tanto podreis seguir cortando platanos y comiendo yogures por el culo.

Saludos varios.

----------


## Magnano

Lo primero es lo primero, a mi Lari me parece un mago de putifruta madre, quien no haya visto su espectaculo ya esta tardando.

Y ahora al tema, relamente me cabrea que lo revele asi al tuntun en un medio publico y en un programa bastante seguido, como es el caso de buenafuente. Pero si os fijais no hace nada mas que perjudicarse el mismo, en su libro que vende después de los espectaculos que hace, expone juegos al estilo del platano y las 21 cartas, si los va explicando se va a quedar sin compradores...

----------


## Némesis

> Ah, y Némesis. Si a partir de ayer hay, aunque sea, dos personas que consiguen recordar el juego del plátano, ya son dos más de las que había hace tres días. No me has convencido.


Si se venden dos ejemplares de un libro, igual, pero con todo lo que hay dentro.

PD. Aún hago el juego de las 21 cartas y hay gente que se queda a cuadros (incluso aprendí una versión que emula una "rising card", que algunos sólo la hacen cuando tienen una devano en las manos...)




> Según algunos libros no es así rubiales...o al menos eso parece...por ejemplo en el canuto aparece en el tema 6 creo...no creo que se tarden dos años en estudiar los 6 primeros temas del canuto...


Es que ya se ha comentado otras veces: no es un libro para principiantes.

¿O sí, Vicente?

----------


## Iban

Venga, que puedo con todos. Allá voy.

*Javi*, la verdad es que se te echa de menos (yo por lo menos). Empiezo contigo (y espero que te vuelvas a enganchar al foro, hace falta gente que escriba, para que esto esté vivo). Sobre la crítica al foro. Que aquí se corta las alas a los que llegan pidiendo sopitas. Ehhh.... bueno, sí y no. Los hay de un tipo y los hay del otro (usuarios). En abierto es ley que no se puedan desvelar técnicas, pero por MP la información, si hay voluntad, vuela. Yo estoy re-estudiando el Canudo con dos usuarios, hace poco he intentado ayudar a preparar una rutina para Halloween, a mi buzón han llegado infinidad de MPs pidendo una explicación de un juego, o una técnica, y nunca me ha importado responder. Luis Olmedo fue a la tele y entre muchos se intentó ayudar, y así... muchas. Sobre los vídeos que se suben, las críticas pueden ser de dos tipos: "eso es una mierda, practica y no vuelvas hasta que seas un genio", o sSe te levanta demasiado el meñique, intenta mover las manos más despacio y más lejos del cuerpo". Echa la vista atrás y dime de qué tipo son mis críticas.

Mi opinión es que es aquí donde la información tiene que fluír. Por la sencilla razón de que es aquí a donde la gente viene a buscarla. Y, para mí, el interés ya es aval suficiente para prestar ayuda. Me importa bien poco que quien pregunte no se haya leído los cinco GEC. Pero si quiere saber cómo hacer una Elmsley, porque está preparando una rutina, y yo sé hacerlo, y me pregunta, le responderé de mil amores.

En cambio, cuando un mago desvela un efecto por la tele, o en un espectáculo, no está consultando al espctador si quiere saberlo o no. Simplemente mete la primera, y adelante con todo. No se da cuenta de que quien tiene enfrente no es un nuevo mago o alquien que desea aprender. Quien le está mirando es un espectador, alguien que lo que quiere es que le sorprensan, no que le eduquen. No me preocupa que Lari haya hecho el plátano porque nuevos magos puedan aprenderlo y empezar así a dar sus pasitos. Me preocupa que lo haya hecho porque quien ha aprendido el truco es la madre de ése chaval de 14 años que acaba de aprender a hacerlo. Y que se lo hará a su madre todo ilusionado, y su madre, o fingirá, o dirá "Ah, sí, lo de la aguja ésa". No, Javi, el problema de enfoque es el destinatario de la información. Aquí en el foro se viene a buscar, a aprender (sin meternos en el uso que de eso se hará luego). Lo que hizo ayer Lari fue lanzarse de cabeza a cada casa e imponer su decisión de revelar el secreto, sin consultar al espectador.

Y ya para terminar, sobre tu ejemplo. Que tu amigo supiese cómo se hizo ese juego, te salvó a ti que pudiste sortearlo mediante una mezcla falsa. Pero al anterior, al mago del espectáculo, ese conocimiento (de alguien que no está interesado en practicar la magia), le hizo fallar con un espectador. Hubo uno menos que flipó: tu amigo; porque ya sabía cómo se hacía. Si tú no hubieses oído a tu amigo decir: "yo ya sé cómo se hace", te habrías estrellado exactamente igualque el primer mago.

En definitiva, te tuviste que adaptar. Y, en este caso, tuviste suerte. ¿Qué habría pasado si lo intentas y tu amigo te dice "Vamos, si me has hecho lo mismo, pero antes has mezclado en falso"? Que quedas como un mago inútil. Es cierto que existen miles de formas de disimular las técnicas, pero cuanto más se revelen, más fácil será llegar a descubrir la verdad. No entiendo porqué vamos a cerrar puertas porque haya otras abiertas. ¿Y quien sólo se sabe el juego del plátano, y es el héroe de su clase por ese juego? ¿Qué pasa al día siguiente? Que verá a todos sus compañeros con un plátano en la mano. Y pasará de ser el mago de la clase a "el que intentaba engañarnos con la tontería ésta del plátano". Muy al contrario de fomentar la magia, desvelar los efectos por la tele lo que hace es cerrarle las puertas a los pequeños, a los que están empezando, y a los que no tienen intención de hacerse grandes teóricos de la magia. La televisión no es una conferencia de magos, donde el que va a hablar, va a enseñar. El público es muy otro, y como tal, desvelarle los juegos está fuera de lugar.

Si yo hubiese sido un espectador de Buenafuente, ayer (sin conocimietno alguno de magia), habría esperado la actuación de Lari para ver magia; no para ver un truco, y luego revelado. ¿Qué tipo de magia es esa? ¿Qué percepción acaba teniendo el espectador? ¿Ha visto magia? Una mierda ha visto magia. No ha visto más que a un chistoso. Si lo de anoche es magia, yo soy un oso panda.

*Ángel*: lo que aparece en el blog de Piedrahita me parece cojonudo. Por la simple razón de que está marcando el camino a quien quiere aprender magia. No le está metiendo por los ojos las respuestas a quien no se las ha pedido. Primero, no está revelando secretos, esá diciendo cómo aprenderlos. Que es algo muy diferente. Por la simple razón de que, quien lea ese post de Luis, podrá decidir si empezar a estudiar o no. Eso es muy diferente a cuando explica el truco de las palitas haciendo el juego del yogur. En el Hormiguero nadie fue a buscar información sobre cuál es el secreto del juego. Acuden a ver un juego. Si en vez de ver magia, ven sus mecanismos, poca magia ven.... En este caso, lo que pasa es que Luis, después de romper la magia del primer juego, mete una dosis extra en el segundo. Crea un clímax, luego un anticlímax, y finalmente otro clímax más elevado. ¿Pero a costa de qué baja hasta el anticlímax? A costa de arruinar el primer clímax (porque sabe que luego tiene otro más fuerte). Pero, ¿y los pequeños magos que sólo pueden aspirar a ese primer climax? Les ha jodido de pleno.

Les puedes decir: puse estudia a Ascanio, y no hagas el plátano cortado. Y yo te diré, pues déjame a mí ser feliz con mi plátano, y no te metas en mi magia, no me rompas mis ilusiones: no aspiro a ser un gran mago, me conformom con ser el mago de mis cenas de amigos. Intenta explicarme que los juegos de Ciuró han de ser sustituidos por los de Erdnase. Y te diré que estás equivocado. La mejor magia es la que sorprende con las cosas pequeñas. Con una cerilla, con un sobre de azucar, con una pajita. Con ésas cosas que tanto le gustan a Piedrahita. Y, muchas veces, con un secreto muy sencillo detrás. No, no hay que matar a Ciuró para que Erdnase sea el dueño de la magia.

*Dani*, no sólo se pejudica a sí mismo. Perjudica al juego del plátano (y la semana que viene, quién sabe, igual a la transposición de azucarillos, o quién sabe). Lo mismo que hizo Criss Angel con la moneda a través de la mesa. Cierto, es un juego sencillísimo. Pero, ¿cuántas satisfacciones ha dado? ¿Que en lugar de eso se puede hacer un matrix con una sola cobertura, voltereta y triple tirabuzón? Pues no señor: YO no puedo hacerlo. Y tengo derecho a hacer magia sencilla a mis hermanos. Y Lari no tiene derecho a explicarles a mis hermanos cómo lo hago. Más cuando mis hermanos no han acudio a él para saberlo. Que se perjudique a sí mismo, es dudoso; que le perjudica al que el día anterior había aprendido a hacer el plátano cortado, es más que cierto.

*Némesis*: ¿crees que hace falta que vuelva a explicar la diferencia entre el conocimiento que hay en un libro, que me exige no sólo la voluntad de buscarlo, de querer aprender la solución, sino también el esfuerzo de leerlo; y ente que esté viendo un juego por la tele, disfrutando de algo que aunque Ignoto lo aprendiese a los doce años, la audiencia de Buenafuente estaba con los ojos como platos, y de pronto me digan: la trampa es ésta? 

Ale, tochopost de los gordos. si es que me ponéis el trapo...

----------


## Némesis

> *Némesis*: ¿crees que hace falta que vuelva a explicar la diferencia entre el conocimiento que hay enu n libro, que me exige no sólo la voluntad de buscarlo, de querer aprender la solución, sino también el esfuerzo de leerlo; y entre que esté viendo un juego por la tele, disfrutando de algo que aunque Ignoto lo aprendiese a los doce años, la audiencia de Buenafuente estaba con los ojos como platos, y que de pronto me digan: la trampa es ésta? 
> 
> Ale, tochopost de los gordos. si es que me ponéis el trapo...


No, no hace falta, tranqui  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1: 

Pongamos que los dos que se acuerdan (en tu ejemplo) son los que compran libros ;-)

----------


## alvarovilla

> Es que ya se ha comentado otras veces: no es un libro para principiantes.
> 
> ¿O sí, Vicente?


 Pues para no serlo es lo primero que te recomiendan al entrar en el foro y preguntar...nada más hay que pararse a leer post y verás que son demasiados en los que se mencionan el cartomagia fundamental y el gran escuela cartomágica...

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Acabo de descubrir el tema, y todavía tengo caliente a los Ludus, el domingo en Barakaldo.
Los que estábamos allí vimos cómo se desvelaba un juego en vivo y en directo. 
Para mi próxima rutina, tengo pensado desvelar juegos cartomágicos, porque no me dedico a ello, también de numismagia, por la misma razón.
De mentalismo puedo hacer mucho daño, tengo el Corinda y los tres Akelarres, Amennaman y alguno más.
De magia de salón, sólo lo haré de los juegos que no tengo intención hacer o retirados.
Las Grandes Ilusiones estoy seguro que alguno pagaría por saber por ello.
De magia infantil, cuando mi hija crezca, qué les den a los demas niños.
Qué os parece mi propuesta.
Si alguien se mete conmigo, me mira, me ofende o me lleva la contraria, le hundo la rama mágica.

Qué os parece, tengo o no mis razones para develarlos. O simplemente porque me da la gana.
Todos tenemos razones para hacer cosas, otra cosa es si esas razones son o no éticas.

Cuando se empieza por un poquito se sigue con el resto.

A mí, cuando alguien me dice cómo lo haces, automaticamente está en la lista negra.
Cualquier aficionado, con un poco de información y ganas puede hundir a un profesional.

Eso de que los profesionales están con derecho a revelarlos dónde está escrito.

Uno de los errores más grandes que he visto en éste foro, fué por parte de un mentalista, profesional preguntando por unos tipos que desvelan trucos, con el link incluido, y un forero con más juicio, le dijo : hace tiempo que los sigo pero no dije nada para no darles publicidad. Toma en todos los morros.
Esos tipos son muy buenos, saben lo que hacen, y gastan dinero en ello.

Qué?, pongo el link, venga animarme, ya estuvo puesto varias semanas. A veces desde luego dan ganas de no leer ciertas cosas.

El próximo que diga que no pasa nada que hable conmigo, yo sólo soy un profano aventajado, imaginaros cuando llegue a aficionado.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Luis Vicente

El cartomagia fundamental es un libro para principiantes y se aprende hasta alcanzar un nivel "medio" con cartas, eso se dice en la portada. Alcanzar un nivel medio no se consigue en 6 meses, y según las cualidades y dedicación de cada uno puede que se necisiten más de dos años.

 Yo conozco personas que en un par de años lo hacen bastante bien, y otros con 5 o 6 años son incapaces de hacer empalmes, enfiles y sus dobles horrorosos.

Concluyo: no es un libro "solo" para principiantes, pretende ser más que eso, aunque parte de cero.

----------


## Iban

Vicente, hombre, no nos dejes así...

Estoy sediento de argumentos, sean a favor, o sean en contra...

----------


## Juantan

Revelar "trucos" en público tiene pros y contras....
Pros: Quedas "picado" y te adentras en el mundo de la mágia.... quién sabe, tal vez en ese público estuvo un futuro "magazo" que empezó viendo esa revelación...
Contras: Lo ya comentado.... mata la ilusión y hace a mucha gente saber más de lo necesario... cosas que no le servirán para más que perjudicar...

Al fin..... Y YO QUÉ SÉ!!

----------


## Némesis

> Pues para no serlo es lo primero que te recomiendan al entrar en el foro y preguntar...nada más hay que pararse a leer post y verás que son demasiados en los que se mencionan el cartomagia fundamental y el gran escuela cartomágica...


Lo sé, y anda que no me he cabreao veces por eso mismo.

Es un libro precioso y no me gusta que se le den patadas.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Estoy con Nemesis... a parte... muchos de los que estais aqui si no fuera por ese tipo de juegos, que son de los "explicables" ninguno seria mago... son juegos que estan al alcance de cualquiera que coja el magia borras o cualquier libro de magia de "supermercado" o libreria en general.

La cosa esta en que si seguis haciendo ese tipo de juegos, quiza el problema lo teneis vosotros que no habeis dado el paso a la magia de verdad... es como si siguierais haciendo el juego de las 21 cartas o la posada... hay juegos para "profanos" y juegos para "magos"... la cosa esta en saber en cual de los dos lados se esta y por cuanto tiempo se quiere estar  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Con lo cual... no se puede ser profano: todo el mundo tiene que ser mago. ¿Es eso?

Porque si destruimos al público del profano (revelándole cómo hace el profano lo que hace), y sólo respetamos al del mago, le estamos negando al profano la posibilidad de conformarse con lo que es.

Muy reconfortante y edificante.

¿Y si a mí me parece que el número de fulanito es una castaña y, aunque sea profesional, pienso que no da la talla? ¿Lo revelo para que así madure y mejore?

No, yo estoy con Lou a muerte. Ni mucho, ni poco; los secretos no se revelan. Y menos el grande revelando los secretos del pequeño. A ésos, en mi colegio, los llamábamos abusones. Si el profano quiere seguir siendo profano toda su vida, que lo sea. Si sólo quiere saber hacer el plátano, y lo hace magistralmente, NADIE tiene derecho a robarle esa satisfacción.

¿O viene Copperfield a revelar los secretos de tus presentaciones, porque su caché le hace pensar que está muy por encima de ti? ¿A que eso no sería ya tan divertido?

No hay término medio: o se pueden revelar trucos, o no. Los tuyos para ti son tan valiosos como los de Magia Borrás para el aficionado. Y si yo veo a alguien despreciando la caja de Magia Borrás de un novato, al día siguiente le reviento el número aunque sea el mismísimo Dios. Y que me dé las gracias, porque bajo su punto de vista le estoy ayudando a mejorar.

----------


## Ming

¿Pero no se ha dicho siempre que no hay juegos malos sino bien o mal presentados? :S
... entonces... ¿no puedes coger el juego... de las 21 cartas o la posada (la fiesta o el hotel) y hacer de ellos grandes juegos?
Ah, no, espera que esos se los cuentan por la tele.
A partir de qué libro puedo empezar a estudiarme y practicar los juegos. Qué técnicas deben tener estos para que no se puedan revelar.
Por qué son siempre los de abajo los que salen más perjudicados...

PD. Lo siento, no lo he podido evitar...

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Manolo Talman, un placer poder hablar contigo.
Nunca pensé que te podría mirar de tú a tú.

Te voy a contar una historia. El año pasado Cesar y tú por Navidad hicisteis la predicción del gordo de la loteria, yo la puedo hacer este año. No lo dudes, sé hacerla.
Me animas en ello, o por el contrario crees que es un juego de profesionales, yo  soy un profano con conocimientos mágicos, si tú estas a favor de destripar juegos de profanos yo puedo destripar juegos de profesionales. Te ha gustado la historia.
Tengo más por si nos aburrimos.

Tú tienes tu público y yo el mío, mi público no pagará por verte, que más te da que te lo destripe. Tú no vas a perder dinero.

LOU LESS.

----------


## b12jose

Bueno parece qeue Iban esta un poco calentico ya.

Yo la verdad es que estoy con lo que dice al 100% en este mismo foro he leido que no hay juego malo, reventamos el juego del plátano porque es sencillo de realizar, o porqué es "malo" ... o decimos como funciona una sv****li porq la tenemos en el magia borrás o en algún pack de los que venden en el hipercor (por poner un ejemplo) por 20 euros :Confused: 

Yo creo que no se pueden revelar los juegos y menos sin motivo aparente, fuera de decir mira, se hacer esto y como esto es fácil te digo como es...

No se, en cualquier libro de magia que me he comprado y que he leido, pone bien claro que nunca reveles el secreto, en cualquier juego que he comprado en tiendamagia dice lo mismo ...

El propio Mag Lari lo dice en su entrevista: http://www.elperiodico.com/default.a...seccio_PK=1006

--¿Me cuenta cómo se corta a alguien en dos mitades?
--No.

--¡Por la memoria de Houdini!
--El secreto es saber guardar el secreto. 

En fin, que no se, yo creo que no se debe de hacer ...

EDITO: Ming, ha hecho una apreciación igual que la mia, mientras escribía esto ....

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Manolo Talman, he vuelto a releer tu mensaje, y me quedo helado, dime que lo que has escrito es un error o tienes un mal día.
Tus palabras son hirientes y despectivas hacia una parte importante de la magia, los aficionados.
Tú nunca lo has sido?, naciste profesional?, o por el contrario tu cultura mágica te hace estar por encima del aficionado.
Conclusión, si ser profesional es joder al aficionado me quedo en el lado de abajo.

Iban, cuando se les habla el mismo idioma algunos entienden.

Una cosa es no tener idea de magia y otra muy distinta tomarnos por parias.



LOU LESS.

----------


## Némesis

Hey, un momento, "pause". Creo que el hilo está yendo por un cauce equivocado.

Interpretando las palabras de Talman (y corrígeme si me equivoco), lo que quería decir es que hay juegos que, por su popularidad y por su naturaleza, son más para "profanos" (ya que todos los hemos hecho alguna vez en la vida). Imagino que lo que quería decir es que después, el que siente el gusanillo, decide dar un paso más allá, se preocupa de cómo darlo, averigua como darlo y, finalmente, lo da.

No nos sintamos heridos por tan poco, hombres, que el síndrome de menstrualidad perpetua sigue...  :Wink1:

----------


## Juantan

Leyendo esto me interese por el tal Mag Lari y encuentro que revela otro juego arrrgggg!!!

Incluso explica el cruce de mirada!!!!

Al fin molesta mucho!

----------


## LOU LESS

> Estoy con Nemesis... a parte... muchos de los que estais aqui si no fuera por ese tipo de juegos, que son de los "explicables" ninguno seria mago... son juegos que estan al alcance de cualquiera que coja el magia borras o cualquier libro de magia de "supermercado" o libreria en general.
> 
> La cosa esta en que si seguis haciendo ese tipo de juegos, quiza el problema lo teneis vosotros que no habeis dado el paso a la magia de verdad... es como si siguierais haciendo el juego de las 21 cartas o la posada... hay juegos para "profanos" y juegos para "magos"... la cosa esta en saber en cual de los dos lados se esta y por cuanto tiempo se quiere estar


 
Saludos.
Nemesis, no se debe infravalorar la magia, y menos desde el que está arriba.  
Yo aprecio mucho  a Talman, he seguido parte de su carrera profesional, por eso digo que me ha extrañado sus palabras.

Yo no me defiendo a mí, no lo necesito, pero sí a esas personas que no tienen la oportunidad de hacerlo. Talman tiene el poder hacerlo.

Vuelvo a decir, yo  puedo hacer el número de la lotería de navidad, o cualquier otra predicción con el mismo sistema, es un juego de mucho nivel, pero vuelvo a decir, eso no me hace mejor mago ni mejor persona.

Todos sabemos que no lo voy a desvelar, quién tenga ciertas dudas de las cosas tiene que saber con quién trata, porque se puede llevar alguna sorpresa.

No todos los aficionados somos iguales.

Para mí hacer magia a mi familia es tan importante cómo para un profesional llenar un teatro. No me gusta que mi público sepa los trucos, al igual que al profesional que lo sepa el suyo.

PD. Si alguien cree que voy de farol con lo de la loteria que me mande un MP, sólo atenderé a profesionales.
LOU LESS.

----------


## S. Alexander

Estoy con Lou y con Iban, ningún efecto debe ser revelado y no hay término medio, no hay juegos revelables y juegos que no lo son ni tampoco hay juegos malos ni buenos, tan sólo bien o mal presentados (como ha dicho Ming y como ya se ha dicho muchas veces).

Y respecto a lo de infravalorar a los aficionados o a los que tengan menor caché, aparte de una falta de respeto me parece *increíble*. No me lo creo, es decir, *¿sólo porque un adulto sea mayor y mejor que un niño debe impedirle que crezca* ¿¿No os dáis cuenta de que si revelamos nuestros secretos no habrá magia?? ¡Ya saben que todo tiene truco! ¿Qué más queréis? ¿Que se den cuenta de todo? ¿Sabéis cuánto llevo yo sin hacer rutinas de FP porque hubo un muchacho en mi colegio que hizo un montón de juegos básicos y avanzados con FP y los reveló?

Revelar es dar puñaladas a nuestro arte, señores, pero lo que más fuerte me parece es que ¡¡NADIE TIENE UNA RAZÓN CONVINCENTE PARA REVELAR NINGÚN JUEGO!!! ¿O alguien puede dármela? ¿Qué queréis ser, más "guays", más "populares", que el público aprenda magia? ¿¿Pero para qué diablos queréis que el público aprenda magia?? ¿Para que se sientan mejor? No lo entiendo... no os entiendo... no os comprendo... lo siento pero no os comprendo...

Lo siento

----------


## Némesis

Pues en ese caso mejor prohibimos la magia borrás, ¿no? Mi sobrino ya está cambiando la carta a los reyes magos.

Es igual, no importa, tenéis razón. Lari ¡al paredón!, por querer matar a los magos amateur (después de haber apadrinado a dos o tres como Edgar, por ejemplo, y hacer libros de magia para niños, eso sí).

----------


## mayico

nemesis amigo, tampoco es eso, pero... a ver.
no es quitar el magia borrás puesto que lo comprará el que quiera aprender magia o quitarse el gusanillo pero... a lari y luis... no creo que todos los espectadores les hubiesen dicho... reveladnos un juego.

que si... que el juego lo conocen hasta personas que no han nacido vale, pero... por eso está el mundo como está.

si hasta en el borrás ya vienen los aros chinos, y una bolsa de cambio.

todo porque... el resto de jueguitos que traian ya están publicadíiiiisimos, pues nada, luego vendrá la mujer serrada y así irá el tema.

por cierto, respeto muuuuucho, lo que se ha dicho, el que quiera ser iniciado que lo sea y el que quiera ser profesional que lo sea, pero... con respeto entre ambos y hacia el público de ambos.

cuando daño podría hacer un iniciado enfadado...

----------


## Iban

Bueno, venga; vamos a intentar converger en vez de diverger. Sólo faltaba que empezando con diferentes opiniones, acabemos a palos entre nosotros.

Voy a intentar hacer un ejercicio metafísico: voy a partir de una opinìón que no comparto, pero más proxima a lo que creo haberle entendido a Manolo y razonando voya ver a dónde me lleva.

_Los juegos y técnicas más básicas pueden (y deben) ser reveladas al público, para motivar al que está aprendiendo, y que sólo conoce ésas, a que siga investigando, estudiando, y llegue así a las técnicas más avanzadas, que sí podrán ser utilizadas de cara al público_.

Por lo tanto, esas técnicas básicas, primeros escalones de aproximación a la magia, no deben utilizarse con el público, pues su uso nos impide avanzar técnicamente. Así, un aprendiz que se acerque al mundo mágico, empezará a estudiar. Y durante las primeras fases, lo que aprenda no será de aplicación directa en los espectáculos. Esto, en cierta manera, sí que tiene una consecuencia positiva: evita que nada más llegar, uno se tire a la piscina; y el hecho de ir subiendo la escalera hasta alcanzar los primeros peldaños que no han sido eliminados supondrá un proceso de maduración que redundará en beneficio del propio mago.

Los juegos más simples, y las técnicas más sencillas no tendrán otro objetivo que el puramente didáctico. Y los juegos complejos y las técnicas complicadas son los que se presentarán al público (previo paso por el aprendizaje de las técnicas y juegos sencillos).

Pongamos por ejemplo el FZJ. El primero que aprendimos todos fue uno matemático (dime un número entre el 10 y el 20). E inmediatamente después, llegó el forzaje por corte en cruz. Tan, tan sencillo, que hasta uno se siente un poco avergonzado de usarlo. Técnica, cero (quietos, que hablo de la técnica, no de cómo vestirlo).

Deberíamos hacer públicamente conocidos estos dos forzajes para que, quien se apoya en ellos, al verse obligado a abandonarlos (por ser excesivamente simplones), progrese y aprenda otros forzajes más complejos (peek, cascada, dribble, slip cut, volteo de paquetes, clásico, o incluso psicológico).

De esa manera, en público jamás se verá un forzaje por corte. Porque eso es algo tan elemental que cualquier aprendiz que lo use, estará infrautilizando las posibilidades mágicas. Se debe descartar lo simple, lo fácil de aprender, en pro de lo complejo, lo que se obtiene con esfuerzo. Al mismo tiempo, sabremos que se trata de un aprendiz porque sólo él se atreverá a usar forzaje por corte, teniendo acceso a cosas mucho más complejas. Como hace por ejemplo Tamariz cuando... ¡ups! un momento... Tamariz usa con cierta frecuencia el forzaje por corte. ¿Y eso? Si es el mago que es, ¿por qué utiliza una técnica tan, tan elemental pudiendo hacer alguna floritura endiablada?

¿No será que la sencillez del efecto, de la técnica o del juego no tienen nada que ver con la calidad del resultado? ¿No significará eso que un forzaje por corte es tan válido como un forzaje clásico, si ambos están bien hechos?

Por lo tanto, el problema ya no está en la técnica, el juego o el efecto, sino en cómo el mago lo realiza. Ya no estamos hablando de buenos/malos juegos, sino de buenos/malos magos.

Conclusión: si partimos de que las técnicas/juegos básicos deben de ser descartados, y acabamos en una contradicción, la premisa inicial es falsa.

----

Una pregunta: ¿alguien sabe cómo se llama este tipo de razonamiento? Venga, hombre, que sí que os tiene que sonar... (Alfonso, échame una mano, que tú eres un lince en esto).

----------


## Inherent

... reducción al absurdo. Cosa que practican algunos políticos con sus propias tesis, vaya.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Lou.. si te he herido perdona.
yo en absoluto estoy a favor que se desvelen juegos, pero, tienes que estar conmigo que si no existieran unos juegos basicos o pequeños secretos difundidos nadie de los que estamos aqui seriamos mago ¿no te parece? 

Lo que si que hay que tener criterio es para saber que explicar y que no... ahi tienes el caso de piedrahita, hace dos juegos uno tipico del magia borras o que incluso despues son irrealizables por la que tienes que montar (recordar la de la moneda debajo del pescado...) que para el profano dice anda que curioso... pero que no hace daño a ningun mago, y luego hace un juego "inexplicable" y por eso no se explica.

Explicar el platano cortado, no tiene nada que ver con explicar la mujer cortada, y lo que queria decir que posiblemente no me explicase bien y es el transfondo del mensaje, que si no fuera por los magia borras, fasciculos de tamariz o libros que estan al alcance de todo el mundo en cualquier libreria (ya no hablo de tiendas especializadas de magia) ninguno de nosotros seria mago si este mundo fuera tan cerrado, si no poneros a recordad como empezasteis... lo que pasa que cuando ya sabemos algo pues parece que lo queremos como el anillo unico... para nosotros solos, nadie mas, y eso asi no es.

Por un lado es malo la difusion terrible que tiene la magia, ya que puede llegar un momento donde si no hay secreto, no hay efecto y por tanto no hay ilusion...
Pero en eso esta en los propios magos en tener el criterio de ver que se explica como una recreacion cientifica o curiosidad a lo que es destripar secretos profesionales, que eso si que haria daño...

(espero que ahora haya quedado mas claro)

----------


## Manolo Talman

y Lou otra puntualizacion.. dije Juegos para Magos y juegos para Profanos... 
no dije juegos para profesionales y juegos para aficionados.... 

Aficionado es tanto el profesional como el que lo tiene por hobbie, pero el gusanillo de la magia le ha picado y entonces decide cruzar el espejo para coger libros mas serios y comenzar a profundizar en la magia.

El profano es eso... la persona de a pie, que hace el juego de las 21 cartas y chimpon... la magia, sus conceptos, teorias, practica, historia etc etc... se la trae al pai.. solo le interesa el juego por "vacilar" a sus colegas y decir "mira que guay soy que yo se el secreto y tu no" donde ni siquiera conoce el porque funciona el juego ¿cuantos profanos conocen el porque del juego de la posada o las 21 cartas? 

Por tanto de esa postura no me muevo, o se es profano "hace trucos" o se es aficionado a la magia, ser profesional, no quiere decir que no seas ni continues siendo aficionado a la magia, sobre esto hay en los libros de canutillo de Arturo de Ascanio un articulo fantastico, el cual va dedicado al aficionado y donde se describe con detalle quien es quien.... y bajo ese paraguas yo soy aficionado de por vida...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Mejor rebajar un poco la tempertura del hilo...

Estoy un poco entre dos aguas, tendre que reflexionar un poco mas, por un lado la idea de explicar un juego va en contra de casi todo lo que entiendo yo por ilusionismo y hacerlo en la tele pienso que es bastante irresponsable. Pero por otra parte es cierto que gracias a la difusión de pequeños secretos es como este mundo sigue vivo, con gente nueva que se aficciona y con movimiento ¿Quien no tiene el tipico tio que vacila a la chavaleria con un french drop de esos con todo el puñaco? claro que no sale en la tele contándolo...

Habra que darle mas vueltas, ante la duda... NO DESVELAR EL SECRETO

----------


## t.barrie

No pasa nada porque se revelen ciertos tipos de juegos. Hay juegos para profanos, que són explicables,incluso que pueden ser necesarios para crear afición... Si, correcto, no está bien ser tan "cerrados". Pero ..¿en un plató de TV? Una cosa es contarle algunos de estos juegos a alguien que se interese por la magia, y otra es usar esto de "revelar juegos" para salir en la tele. Es que he llegado a pensar incluso que es como una "condición" de los programas. 

Lo de Piedrahita no me parece tan grave, (lo del sistema de la moneda por ejemplo), aunque reconozco que lo del yougur no me gustó que lo explicase.
Lo de usarlo como estrategia para los climax que comentábais ¿realmente necesita de esta estrategia?

Lo de magLari... Mi novia estaba mirando el programa mientras yo estaba peleándome con mis monedas, entonces me llamó :"¡¡van a hacer magia en buenafuente!!!". Magia,si si... Va y sale el tío explica lo del platano y después hace el numerito de los cuchillos..No me gustó nada. Y la frase de mi novia "¿y eso porque lo cuenta?", "¿no eran tan importantes los secretos en la magia?"
Y yo sin saber que responder. Bueno, es que ese es facilito...

Está claro que no se acaba el mundo porque se revelen ciertos juegos, pero en el magia borrás, en fasciculos o en libros al alcance de todos(como comentaba Talman) o "de boca en boca". En televisión, que salga un profesional y se dedique a contar estas cosas, pues no me gusta. Que haga magia el tio.

----------


## Némesis

Vamos a ver... ¿Cómo es posible que no nos entendamos?

Ya sé... Porque a veces, en el lenguaje escrito se pierden los matices. Y a veces, un matiz marca la diferencia entre una gota de agua y el mar.

Entendamos una cosa... Juraría que todos los que estamos aquí estamos perfectamente de acuerdo que como norma general, un juego no se explica. No lo explicamos. Nunca lo hacemos. Es más, es algo que incluso los padres dicen a sus niños cuando ven una sesión de magia (¡o algunos padres, que Ignoto ya me está mirando mal!).

Y otra cosa radicalmente distinta es que un artista consolidado explique un juego gracioso como curiosidad o para que algún que otro incauto lo practique en su casa. ¿No se hacía esto en el Nadaxaquí? ¿No hacían esto magos como Màgic Andreu, Hausson, Enric Magoo,...? (Casi siempre integrados en una rutina más grande, que quede claro).

¿Por qué entonces nos ponemos a cacarear como gallinas cada vez que alguien explica en alguna tele la última "guapada" que hemos aprendido? ¿Tan limitada es nuestra creatividad? Eso es lo que me cuesta creer.

----------


## alvarovilla

Némesis tal vez no hay nada de malo en explicar un juego tan tonto pero es lo que se ha comentado antes, como de tonto o sencillo tiene que ser para revelarlo? Por ejemplo, el juego de cuatro ases al corte del espetador se basa en algo muy muy simple...y sin embargo tiene un efecto grandísimo...lo desvelamos o no? y así con millones de juegos. Muy distinto sería que el mago revelase juegos de su propia cosecha, es decir creados integramente por el, en tal caso estaría en todo su derecho y no afectaría en el trabajo de otros, incluyendo el de los profanos. En cierto modo es bueno que se le habrán puertas a aquellos profanos que quieran dedicarse a la magia pero también existen otros métodos. Yo por ejemplo me inicie sin saber si quiera el juego de las 21 cartas, simplemente vi a dos magos hacindome magia y dije...joder yo quiero hacer esas cosas, quiero ser un tipo que haga cosas raras y sorprender a la gente de la manera que a mi me han sorprendido...y creo que es así donde nace la verdadera afición, cuando decides investigar por tu cuenta y descubres que existe un foro donde hay muchos magos, descubres que hay libros de magia (para mi era algo impensable) y empiezas a darte cuanta de que la magia es más que un hobbie aunque nunca llegues a presentar un show. Al menos ese es mi sentimiento respecto a la magia y creo que es lo que me ayuda a seguir cada día con una baraja en las manos, ese impetu por conocer los secretos, la psicología...en fin todo lo que lleva el ilisionismo implícito. No se si estareis de acuerdo pero para mi es mucho más mágico descubrir este mundo por mi cuenta, poco a poco, lo que no implica qe no reciba ayuda de otros magos por supuesto. Espero que me entiendan y va sin ánimo de crear más polémica que bastante calentito va ya esto!! xD

----------


## Pardo

> Lou.. si te he herido perdona.
> yo en absoluto estoy a favor que se desvelen juegos, pero, tienes que estar conmigo que si no existieran unos juegos basicos o pequeños secretos difundidos nadie de los que estamos aqui seriamos mago ¿no te parece? 
> 
> Lo que si que hay que tener criterio es para saber que explicar y que no... ahi tienes el caso de piedrahita, hace dos juegos uno tipico del magia borras o que incluso despues son irrealizables por la que tienes que montar (recordar la de la moneda debajo del pescado...) que para el profano dice anda que curioso... pero que no hace daño a ningun mago, y luego hace un juego "inexplicable" y por eso no se explica.
> 
> Explicar el platano cortado, no tiene nada que ver con explicar la mujer cortada, y lo que queria decir que posiblemente no me explicase bien y es el transfondo del mensaje, que si no fuera por los magia borras, fasciculos de tamariz o libros que estan al alcance de todo el mundo en cualquier libreria (ya no hablo de tiendas especializadas de magia) ninguno de nosotros seria mago si este mundo fuera tan cerrado, si no poneros a recordad como empezasteis... lo que pasa que cuando ya sabemos algo pues parece que lo queremos como el anillo unico... para nosotros solos, nadie mas, y eso asi no es.
> 
> Por un lado es malo la difusion terrible que tiene la magia, ya que puede llegar un momento donde si no hay secreto, no hay efecto y por tanto no hay ilusion...
> Pero en eso esta en los propios magos en tener el criterio de ver que se explica como una recreacion cientifica o curiosidad a lo que es destripar secretos profesionales, que eso si que haria daño...
> ...


Completamente de acurdo con las palabras de Talman, pues yo mismo, al igual que muchos de los que actualmente nos dedicamos a la magia, empece con la magia borras, luego con algun librito de libreria donde estaba ya el juego del platano cortado, la psada o las 21 cartas...

Si todos estos juegos con los que la mayoria hemos empezado no de descubrieran, la gran mayoría no estaríamos aquí debatiendo nada.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Lukan

Hola Iban, precisamente he entrado en el foro para poner un post al respecto. Me hacia cierta gracia el mag lari, pero por quéééé :Confused:  :O10:  :O10:   por qué ha revelado el juego del plátano, es un juego al que yo también le tenía mucho cariño, y además de la manera tan insulsa que lo hizo, todavía no lo entiendo.  :Confused: 

saludos!

----------


## Némesis

Pero a ver, compañeros...

¿Alguno de los aquí presentes cree realmente el juego del plátano no se podrá realizar nunca más?

----------


## Iban

*Pardo*, *Manolo*, qué próximas están nuestras opiniones, y qué alejados parecemos por culpa de las palabras.  :Smile1:  La caja de Magia Borrás es lo mejor que se ha invenatdo para hacer brotar nuevos magos. Creo que nadie puede estar en contra de la caja (yo no tuve nunca una de pequeño. El año pasado me la regalaron, y la tengo guardada entre algodones para mi sobrina cuando cuando llegue a la edad adecuada).

Pero desvelar un juego no es lo mismo que enseñarlo. La acción de enseñar es algo íntimo, privado. Aprender así es como aprende un niño con la caja Borrás. Desvelar el juego implica "imponer" el conocimiento del secreto a aquel que no lo ha preguntado. Al revelar un secreto, no estamos ayudando al niño que ha comprado la caja (ni siquiera le estamos estimulando a comprarla), sino que le estamos negando la posibilidad de usarla, puesto que sus pequeños espectadores ya sabrán el secreto de los pequeños juegos del niño. Con lo cual, ni magia, ni nada.

Al desvelar un juego estamos cerrándole el paso al recién llegado. Estamos pasando el tractor por encima de su público. Viva por siempre la magia Borrás, y vivan por siempre los maestros pacientes, y aquél que cuando se le acerca un niño y lo pide, le explica un juego sencillo. Pero muerte a quien pregona las soluciones a los cuatro vientos, sin importarle quién le escucha o a quién perjudica. Porque nunca será lo mismo _enseñar_ un secreto, que _desvelarlo_.

*Némesis*: el juego del plátano se podrá seguir haciendo, pero cada vez con menos efecto. Si hace una semana el juego no tenía efecto sobre el 20% de la población, porque ya lo conocía, esta semana hemos perdido otro 10% más de la población. Sí seguirá siendo un juego fabuloso, pero el público que pensará así se ha reducido desde la aparición de Mag Lari en Buenafuente.

¿Y a cambio de qué? Solo Mag Lari lo sabe.

(*Karvis*, soy de los tuyos).

----------


## Pardo

> *Pardo*, *Manolo*, qué próximas están nuestras opiniones, y qué alejados parecemos por culpa de las palabras.  La caja de Magia Borrás es lo mejor que se ha invenatdo para hacer brotar nuevos magos. Creo que nadie puede estar en contra de la caja (yo no tuve nunca una de pequeño. El año pasado me la regalaron, y la tengo guardada entre algodones para mi sobrina cuando cuando llegue a la edad adecuada).
> 
> Pero desvelar un juego no es lo mismo que enseñarlo. La acción de enseñar es algo íntimo, privado. Aprender así es como aprende un niño con la caja Borrás. Desvelar el juego implica "imponer" el conocimiento del secreto a aquel que no lo ha preguntado. Al revelar un secreto, no estamos ayudando al niño que ha comprado la caja (ni siquiera le estamos estimulando a comprarla), sino que le estamos negando la posibilidad de usarla, puesto que sus pequeños espectadores ya sabrán el secreto de los pequeños juegos del niño. Con lo cual, ni magia, ni nada.
> 
> Al desvelar un juego estamos cerrándole el paso al recién llegado. Estamos pasando el tractor por encima de su público. Viva por siempre la magia Borrás, y vivan por siempre los maestros pacientes, y aquél que cuando se le acerca un niño y lo pide, le explica un juego sencillo. Pero muerte a quien pregona las soluciones a los cuatro vientos, sin importarle quién le escucha o a quién perjudica. Porque nunca será lo mismo _enseñar_ un secreto, que _desvelarlo_.
> 
> *Némesis*: el juego del plátano se podrá seguir haciendo, pero cada vez con menos efecto. Si hace una semana el juego no tenía efecto sobre el 20% de la población, porque ya lo conocía, esta semana hemos perdido otro 10% más de la población. Sí seguirá siendo un juego fabuloso, pero el público que pensará así se ha reducido desde la aparición de Mag Lari en Buenafuente.
> 
> ¿Y a cambio de qué? Solo Mag Lari lo sabe.
> ...


Comparto esa opinión en cierta forma.
Es cierto que no es lo mismo enseñar que desvelar... pero no crees tu, que alguien a quien le desvelan un sencillo juego, puede posteriormente tener ese gusanillo de querer aprender más, ir entonces a comprarse un libro para iniciarse, y con los años convertirse en un mago de PM?

Quizá solo por este hecho, de aquí a unos años, tengamos estupendos magos en este país... O quizá no....

----------


## alvarovilla

> Porque nunca será lo mismo _enseñar_ un secreto, que _desvelarlo_.


 Amén. Creo que has dado en el clavo con eso que has dicho...

----------


## S. Alexander

> Comparto esa opinión en cierta forma.
> Es cierto que no es lo mismo enseñar que desvelar... pero no crees tu, que alguien a quien le desvelan un sencillo juego, puede posteriormente tener ese gusanillo de querer aprender más, ir entonces a comprarse un libro para iniciarse, y con los años convertirse en un mago de PM?
> 
> Quizá solo por este hecho, de aquí a unos años, tengamos estupendos magos en este país... O quizá no....


¿Es este tu caso? Porque, que yo conozca, nadie ha comenzado a ser mago porque le desvelen un secreto, ya que (según he observado en ciertas personas que no voy a nombrar que han desvelado secretos) el espectador se conforma, dice _"¡¡¡AAAAHHH, ya lo entiendo!!!... ¿ves cómo la magia no existe?_". No se va a buscar un libro de magia para aprender más, ya que *lo que quiere saber* es *cómo se hace lo que acaba de ver hacer*.

Comprendo lo que quieres decir y es un planteamiento razonable, pero *tan escaso* que *PARA NADA* es excusa para enseñar magia a un profano.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Lou.. si te he herido perdona.
> yo en absoluto estoy a favor que se desvelen juegos, pero, tienes que estar conmigo que si no existieran unos juegos basicos o pequeños secretos difundidos nadie de los que estamos aqui seriamos mago ¿no te parece? 
> 
> (espero que ahora haya quedado mas claro)


Yo comencé aprendiendo de mi padre, y mi padre comenzó aprendiendo en la escuela de Ana Tamariz. ¿Cómo le vinieron las ganas? Porque vio magia, no porque le desvelaran ningún juego. Tengo el gusto de poder decir que mis comienzos son de maestro a aprendiz. Lo siento si parezco presuntuoso pero quería decir que este no es el caso *de todos.*

----------


## Iban

Pardo, lo mismo que con Manolo, me gustaría ser exquisítamente correcto con vosotros, por el respeto que tengo a dos grandes magos. Doy por hecho que estando como estoy, en los escalones de abajo, no puedo pretender discutir de igual a igual con vosotros. Porque sé que desde arriba se ve todo con más perspectiva.

Entiendo lo que me dices, y sí que puede ser verdad: en vez de usar el anzuelo de la Magia Borrás, hablas de usar las redes de la tele. Donde el mar donde pescar es mayor.

Pero hay dos pegas (no, no es así, "yo" veo dos pegas. Que nadie se olvide de que estamos hablando desde el punto de vista de cada uno): el primero es que no sé si tiene más efecto en un niño un juego que "quiere" saber cómo se hace, que uno que "sabe" cómo se hace, como gancho para atraerle hacia la magia.

Me habría encantado la sesión de Lari si hubiese hecho el plátano, y luego hubiese dicho: "y el que quiera saber cómo se hace, está publicado en mi web". Pesca (es decir, enseña a hacerlo), pero no destruye el juego para el público (bueno, y además se hace propaganda, qué carajo). Porque los niños (o no tanto) que acudan a su web, es porque ya tienen el anzuelo de la curiosidad clavado, y van allí a saciarlo. Es decir, han picado el anzuelo del juego, y van a la web a alimentarse. El anzuelo no creo que sea nunca la solución a un juego, sino el propio juego, y las ganas de saber cómo hacerlo.

El segundo "pero" es que el niño, si no es tonto de remate, pensará: ¿para qué demonios voy a aprender a hacer el juego del plátano, si mi madre que está aquí, también lo ha visto como yo, y es a la única a la que se lo puedo hacer?

(Obviemos la incongruencia de que a la una de la mañana no hay niños viendo la tele. Pero donde pone "niño", puede ponerse perfectamente "profano".

----------


## roje

Yo estoy con Iban, el Mag Lari hizo mal en "desvelar" el secreto del juego del plátano, pero esque además el que lo haya visto no va a saber hacer el juego ya que aunque dijo como cortar el platano no dijo como f...... la carta. Aunque el Mag Lari realmente me encanta como mago.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Hoy me siento pequeño al lado de tanto grande, saludos Talman, Pardo, Iban,....

No sé si dar mi opinión al respecto, pero primero pedir perdón por mi actitud de ayer, en especial a Talman. Sé que las aceptarás. Gracias.

Pardo, un placer poder hablar contigo de tú a tú. Y con el resto de los foreros.

Todos tenemos parte de razón, los de abajo, Iban, Migaja, Lou less y los demás.
Y los de arriba, Talman, Pardo, etc.

La diferencia es que un simple juego, para un aficionado, es mucho. Para unos profesionales como vosotros, puede no selo, pero para los de abajo es la posibilidad de seguir ascendiendo o, por el contrario, renunciar a todo y no seguir. 

Yo conozco un caso de un aficionado que lo dejó por la escesiva divulgación de juegos. Quedó lo que se dice en ridículo, porque eran de dominio público.

Imaginemos que mañana tenía pensado hacer una actuación e iba a hacer "el plátano", ¿seguiría con la idea o tendría que aparcar el juego? No es el juego, sino la oportunidad del momento.

Por poner un ejemplo para los de arriba, ya que mencioné ayer a Talman, espero que algún día me deje llamarle Manolo, hoy pondré a Pardo.

Como todos sabemos, Pardo se dedica al mentalismo, en uno de sus espectáculos, creo que es Kasual-Mente, hace un número con un globo viajero: espectacular, te deja muerto.
Mañana, pasado o dentro de 10 años, será un juego de aficionados, tened paciencia.
Hoy el número no está al alcance de nosotros. Pero sí se puede deducir porqué otros magos desvelando juegos nos llevan a deducir el juego de Pardo. 

Y ése es el problema, que hoy no sé hacerlo, pero mañana, uno con un juego, otro con otro, y puedo sacarlo.

Pero para eso el aficionado habrá desaparecido.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.

LOU LESS.

PD. Si no es mucha molestia, en especial a Pardo y Talman, y cómo no, al resto de profesionales, quisiera pediros un pequeño favor.
Ayer abrí un tema en esta sección en el cual trato de definir cómo se deben hacer las críticas sobre actuaciones, CRITICAS-OPINIONES.
Cuando tengais tiempo, agradecería poder contar con vuestras opiniones, Gracias.

Nuevamente pedir perdón por lo de ayer.

----------


## Manolo Talman

> No sé si dar mi opinión al respecto, pero primero pedir perdón por mi actitud de ayer, en especial a Talman. Sé que las aceptarás. Gracias.


Lou no hay nada que perdonar, y me puedes llamar Manolo tranquilamente como lo hace todo el mundo, rn ocasiones la lectura rapida y la falta de "tono" en los mensajes, dan lugar a estos malentendidos... pero como dicen ¿hablando se entiende la gente no? 




> Yo conozco un caso de un aficionado que lo dejó por la escesiva divulgación de juegos. Quedó lo que se dice en ridículo, porque eran de dominio público.
>  Imaginemos que mañana tenía pensado hacer una actuación e iba a hacer "el plátano", ¿seguiría con la idea o tendría que aparcar el juego? No es el juego, sino la oportunidad del momento.


Sobre el caso que comentas del aficionado que dejo la magia, es un caso claro que es porque no era realmente aficionado a la magia... era alguien que sabia 3 o 4 juegos como tu has dicho de dominio publico y ya.
Si alguien tiene el minimo interes, rapido busca una tienda de magia y coge un libro como el esto es magia de alfonso moline, el canuto, los roberto ligth los de florensa, o tantos otros que hay de iniciacion, y esos garantizado 100% que jamas lo sabra el publico profano precisamente por eso... porque no son de dominio publico, son juegos para aficionados los cuales con una minima practica ya comienza a diferenciar al aficionado del profano.

Sobre lo que dices de hacer el juego del platano en una actuacion, aqui perdon si lo que digo suena fuerte o alguien se siente ofendido, pero sinceramente si eso se hace en una actuacion y lo considera un efecto fuerte dentro de la misma, es que esta persona aun no esta preparada para estar en un escenario.
Aqui entraria otro tema de cuando un aficionado deberia comenzar a presentar juegos a otros, y sobre todo lo de la osadia de subirse a un escenario... 
Si la gente despues le abuchea por hacer el platano, es por dos razones, la primera por elegir mal el repertorio y la segunda por hacer juegos de dominio publico, juegos para hacer en una actuacion, mas cuando uno comienza a hacerse llamar MAGO, son o deberian ser otros. 

Y por finalizar, creo que estais haciendo un drama por un juego que ha sido revelado en tantos y tantos sitios  que parece que se haya descubierto los aros chinos (que por cierto ya se hizo...) o la mujer cortada...

Demos importancia y perdamos el tiempo con las cosas que realmente lo merecen, si algun dia Lari o el que sea comienza a desvelar secretos de verdad, que esten  vigencia y sean utilizados en la actualidad, llevemosle a la hoguera, pero mientras se descubran (si os fijais siempre son los mismos juegos) los secretos de dominio publico como el cordon con la pajita, el globo que no explota al pincharlo o el platano... nuestro arsenal magico estara protegido.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Gracias Manolo.
Lo del plátano sólo era un ejemplo.
Lo de subirse al escenario o llamarse mago es otro tema.
Yo cómo digo siempre, soy un profano aventajado. Vosotros que estais arriba sí teneis voz en ésto, voz y voto.
Una simple llamada o toque de atención, una simple advertencia hace mucho bien al aficionado.
Este nunca sabrá que se le ayudó, pero con el tiempo sabrá que no salió perjudicado.

Yo puedo unir una técnica cartomágica revelada, con otro juego de salón revelado, y qué me sale. La destrucción de un efecto matador, demoledor, y ahí si que hay un ploblema.

Hay que tener en cuenta, que todas las mentes no son iguales, por lo tanto uno deduce un juego, otro lo une a este, lo relaciona con otro, y ese sí puede ser el problema.

Yo sólo apunto un pequeño punto de vista, estoy a años luz de vosotros, y quizás por ello tengais razón.

Po eso es tan importante vuestras opiniones.

Gracias.
LOU LESS.

----------


## Pardo

Lou Less, no voy a entrar al trapo de si un efecto que haga Talman, yo mismo, o cualquier otro mago, será con el tiempo un juego de aficionados o no, pues todo depende de como se realice. 

Por ejemplo, un FP, algo que está en la Magia Borras, y que algunos magos han mostrado lo que és en su mala ejecución en algunos programas de TV...  Y me quedaré corto si digo que el 80% de los magos, usan el FP en alguna ocasión,  en la mayoría de los casos la gente no lo aprecia. A lo que me refiero, es que lo que hace a un mago más o manos bueno, no son los efectos que hace, sino como los hace. Lari, desveló el secreto del platano, lo cual, en primer lugar también opino que no debería haber hecho, pero no es algo tan grave. Es cierto que todos hemos empezado desde abajo, y que nos jodería develaran juegos que hacemos, pero también es cierto, que en ocasiones nos quejamos, y en otras no... Alguien se ha quejado por aquí del efecto que se devela en la pelicula El Ilusionista, donde explican como saber en que mano se encuentra la moneda escondida? Porque criticamos algo de un mago, y no algo de un actor en una pelicula? Cuando estoy seguro de que El Ilusionista, la han visto sin duda muchiiiiiiisimas más personas que a Lari el otro dia en Buenafuente... pues bien, yo sigo haciendo el juego de la maneda, y la gente sigue sorprendiendose... El porque? Puede haber varias razones, porque al presentarlo cuando lo hago doy pstas falsas? porque hace tiempo que vieron El Ilusionista y no se acuerdan? Por ambas cosas?Etc...

También hay otro punto a tratar, hay mucha gente a la que le gusta Criss Angel y otros a los que no, pero este no es el tema, el tema es que en su 4ª temporada, explico varios juegos, quizá de un nivel un poco más avanzado que el del platano, pues uno de los juegos, lo hace Lance Burton en algunas ocasiones!!!! Y allí nadie se queja tampoco... quizá porque en estos videos, si que los aficionados aprenden algo que no saben? Suele pasar, que cuando explican algo que se sabe hacer, la respuesta es quejarse, pero cuando se explica algo que no se sabe, no se dice nada, pues se ha aprendido.

Y contestando a Mago Migaja, te diré que no es mi caso, yo empezé directamente con Magia Borras, pero si es el caso del hijo de unos amigos mios, que flipaba con la magia y creía que era cosa de magos, y el dia que le enseñe un juego, se sorprendio, porque vio que él podia también ser mago, podía hacer magia!!!! A partir de allí, se intereso más, le regalaron Magia Borras y ahora se esta leyendo Esto es magia de Moliné, con lo cual, si que hay casos en los que saber de un secreto, incrementa la pasión por la magia.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Pardo, cuando digo que un número tuyo  o de Talman será de dominio público, es sólo un ejemplo, pero al ritmo que va la vida, es muy aventurado afirmarlo tajantemente, al igual que negarlo.

Otra cosa es cómo se ponga en escena.

Sólo agradecer vuestras opiniones y puntos de vista, gracias por darnos un poco de luz a los de abajo.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Pardo

Lou, no dés las gracias a cada mensaje!!! aquí, aprendemos todos, de unas cosas u otras, algo sacamos que nos sirva de una u otra forma.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Iban

Pardo, entonce ahora sí que estoy confundido del todo. Si no es tan grave que se revele un efecto o un juego, porque siempre existe la posibilidad de "vestirlo" de manera que no se reconozca, ¿por qué seguimos manteniéndolos secretos? ¿Y si lo que se desvela, además del secreto, es la manera de vestiro? Y... ¿a qué altura poner el listón?

Cada vez entiendo menos de este mundo.

----------


## Pardo

Quizá no me explicado bien Iban, me refiero a que a pesar de que yo no estoy a favor de que se desvelen efectos, conforme vamos avanzando en este mundo, nos vamos encontrando con muchas cosas que el publico conoce por una u otra razón, y tenemos que ser nosotros los que nos adaptemos para intentar que aquello que saben pase desapercivido.

te ponía el jemplo del FP, la gran mayoria sabe que se usa para hacer desaparecer un pañuelo, pero cuando lo usas por ejemplo para hacer desaparecer el azucar de un sobrecillo en el interior de una mano, para que aparezca en la otra, ya no lo asocian, pues FP=Dasaparición pañuelo.

Con el juego del platano, por ejemplo, si sacas una cesta de frutas, fuerzas el platano de una forma convincente, y pides que te digan un número del 1 al 10, y el platano está cortado en los trozos mencinados, recordarán que se corto la pieza de fruta que ellos eliguieron, tienes que recalcar que si hubieran elegido la manzana y otro numero, lo que habrías cortado sería la manzana y en distintos trozos... es decir, todo depende de lo que el publico recuerde, y recordará lo que tu quieres que recuerden.

----------


## Iban

:D

Pardo, acabamos estando de acuerdo.

Pero ahora no añadas a tu repertorio la revelación del FP y el azucarillo, ¿eh?

----------


## Pardo

> :D
> 
> Pardo, acabamos estando de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero ahora no añadas a tu repertorio la revelación del FP y el azucarillo, ¿eh?



Jajajaja! vale, lo hare con sacarina...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Iban. No se trata de que un juego en concreto me parezca muy simple, se trata de que la magia no se explica. Nunca. El juego que a mi me parece tan "facil" y "evidente" es un juego que a lo mejor otro mago realiza y yo se lo he fastidiado.

Por otra parte, esos juegos tan "evidentes", son juegos que sorprenden, así que ¿para que explicarlos? ¿que beneficio obtengo? ¿Es que solo puedo usar para sorprender juegos con técnicas complicadas? ¿El resto puedo explicarlos?

No, no me parece bien. Lo haga quien lo haga. Y eso que Piedrahita y Mag Lari me parecen dos de los mejores magos que hay ahora mismo en el panorama nacional.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> En cambio, cuando un mago desvela un efecto por la tele, o en un espectáculo, no está consultando al espectador si quiere saberlo o no. Simplemente mete la primera, y adelante con todo. No se da cuenta de que quien tiene enfrente no es un nuevo mago o alquien que desea aprender.


Para mi esto que dice Iban es la clave. 

¿Qué se consigue revelando algo en tv? Ya nada, solo perjudicar aún más, pues se revela magia por todas partes. Al menos, el que se molesta en buscar para saber los secretos está mostrando un interés por enterarse. 

El potencial aficionado no se va  aficionar más porque le descubran una levitación o el hilo del plátano en tv. El que le pica el gusanillo busca, y le gusta que lo que sabe sea algo especial que el ha encontrado, lo más secreto posible.

Como todo se copia, y parece que revelar juegos da audiencia, seguramente, los guionistas o productores le piden a estos magos que revelen algunos secretos.  Si es así, esperemos que la moda pase pronto por cansancio del espectador (al que no le aporta nada) y olvide pronto los secretos aprendidos.

Y un suspenso a todos los magos que revelan secretos de forma pública a quien no tiene ningún interés por aprender. :18:

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Sabia y cierta frase de Iban:

"Desvelar el juego implica "imponer" el conocimiento del secreto a aquel que no lo ha preguntado"

Àaron Ilusionista

----------


## S. Alexander

Voy a poner aquí un efecto que la gente suele conocer y los magos suelen revelar: la revelación de la suma de las caras ocultas de los dados. ¿Sabéis qué? ¡¡Yo lo realizo!! De hecho, le he encontrado un montón de posibilidades, más que la simple adivinación (que, bien presentada, causa un efecto enorme). Pero, ¿sabéis qué? Me han fastidiado un montón de veces este efecto (repito, MUY potente) porque: _"Sí, esque un mago que conocí hace un tiempo me lo explicó para que lo hiciera, pero yo paso.", "Sí, esque nos lo explicó un tío en Safont (terraza de verano en Toledo) a mis amigos y a mí."_ etc, etc, etc.

Fastidiáis al pequeño. Fastidiáis a los magos, y *lo más grave de todo: fastidiáis a la magia.*

----------


## Sr.Mago

me uno a las palabras de Iban en el titulo de este tema: 

 NO, NO y NO!!!!!!

A mi no me parece correcto que se revelen juegos solo por que nos parecen "sencillos", y lo pongo entre comillas, pues, creo que no existen juegos sencillos ni complejos, a la vista del publico todos los juegos (bien realizados) son asombrosos, ellos no conocen como se realiza el truco, por lo que desconocen si es sencillo o complicado de realizar. Ellos solo ven el efecto... 

 Les pongo de ejemplo El Rey del Corte, es un juego buenisimo, con un efecto altamente asombroso... ¿creen que el publico, al vernos realizar ese efecto, sospecha lo sencillo que es?... Yo creo que no.

Si un juego es sencillo, dificil, o muy dificil de realizar, eso lo catalogamos nosotros conforme a nuestra habilidad y conocimiento.

Los espectadores ven el efecto, no las tecnicas, por que un juego sencillo, casi sin manipulacion, puede llegar a asombrarlos tanto (o mas) como uno muy tecnico y dificil de realizar. Todo esta en la forma en que se realice, mira que un juego por muy sencillo que sea, si esta bien hecho ni lo notan.

 Por eso, resumo que creo que si un juego es Facil o Dificil, eso lo catalogamos nosotros segun nuestra habildad. Si es Asombroso o No, eso lo catolaga el Publico, segun como lo hagamos...

 Por eso creo decir "voy a revelar este efecto por que es muy sencillo de realizar" es un error, pues ese efectao tan sencillo de realizar puede ser para el publico mas asombroso que el mas complejo que sepamos... (por ejemplo, en una de las revelaciones de Piedrahita, me parecio mas asombroso el hecho de quitar las lineas a la pasta de dientes que despues verlas unidas...).


Otra cosa alguien diajo por ahi que solo se reclama cuando se revela algo que se sabe, pero si no, no, por que se aprende... En mi caso (y creo que deben haber a otros que les pasa lo mismo) no es asi. Hace unos dias en otro foro un usuario se ofrecio a grabar un video en youtube rebelando un juego a lo que me negue con palabras bien duras, a pesar de que no conozco el secreto de ese juego....

----------


## mnlmato

Yo lo de Piedrahita lo veo bien, me explico:

Primero explica un truco que no requiere una gran técnica y que todos puedan disfrutar, les quita esa ilusión pero después hace algo que ES IMPOSIBLE, y todos quedan anodadados por ese segundo efecto, ese "¿Cómo lo haría?"

Por ejemplo, yo soy más de cartomagia, y todo el mundo conoce el truco de: Corto la baraja, el espectador mira la carta que queda en el corte y la recompongo, todos saben que miré la carta de corte que quedaba por encima, puedo confirmárselo pero después uso esa misma técnica camuflada y ya la gente no se lo cree y se rompe la cabeza en ese ¿Cómo lo haría?

Pues lo dicho, a mí no me parece mal lo de Luis, ahora lo de Lari ya es otra cosa, es como si hago una aparición de ases espectacular y después les explico la técnica de control de Dai Vernon.

----------


## MJJMarkos

No creo que esteis tratando el tema con objetividad. Sinceramente. Voy a intentar poner un punto de inflexión, y ya de paso plasmar mi opinión, que después de muchos años, algo contrastada es.

Hay tres puntos que me gustaría diferenciar:

PRIMERO (Que trata sobre el esfuerzo y difusión):
==================================

¿Qué diferencia hay entre que salga Mag Lari haciendo eso en la televisión y un libro? La difusión. Ni siquiera el interés. Y menos en nuestros tiempos.

¿Que cómo me atrevo a decir eso?

Pues entre piratería, cantidad de libros, e información en la RED GRATUITA... ni te cuento.

Pero es que además el problema es que pensais en el interés al ir a por un libro como si fuese mayor que poner la tele y que un mago salga y desvele un secretillo. 

Pues lo siento, novedad, a día de hoy hay muchas personas que les cuesta más encender la caja tonta que leer un libro. En mi caso, es muchisimo más sencillo y me cuesta menos esfuerzo ir a por un libro que levantarme, poner la tele, ver a un mago e interesarme por el secreto que me cuenta.

Así que partamos de lo objetivo: no todo el mundo demuestra su interés de la misma forma, a unos les gustan los DVDs, a otros los libros. Repito, para mi un DVD es infumable... pero totalmente, porque a mi me divierte leer, poner parte mia en la lectura y realizar el trabajo intelectual. Desde que tengo 10 años, desde que empecé.

Y conforme veo la tele, y cómo evoluciona, aun más me cuesta.

Es decir, que aunque no os lo creais, lo que para uno es algo "vanal y que no le cuesta", para otros nos representa un mundo.

De hecho ni siquiera el pagar por comprar objetos de magia está ligado a tener un interés REAL porque el esfuerzo actualmente es nulo: es el que hago yo cuando le encargo algo a Mariano, dos clicks.

Tened eso en cuenta.

SEGUNDO (Que trata sobre la intención y finalidad):
====================================

¿Vi lo de Mag Lari? No en directo, pero lo he visto.

Ahora hay que diferenciar entre para qué lo hacen los dos, tanto Mag Lari como Piedrahita (para mi los dos desvelan ardides... así que no entiendo por qué uno se le desmerece y al otro no [ ah! sí, porque piedrahita cae mejor! ]) buscan algo que me parece que es lo mismo y no valorais. ¿Por sacarse un bolo más?

Perdonadme que lo dude, y os explique que AMBOS están duchisimos en televisión, que son llamados siempre o casi siempre y que son "entes televisivos por derecho propio".

Lo que los dos hacen es CREAR AFICIÓN. Lo mismo que hace un libro, pero de manera más lúdica y pequeña. Crear afición. Eso no es que los magos entre nosotros hablemos, sino que nosotros mismos seamos más aperturistas.

Me niego a pensar que el 100% de la gente empezase aquí como yo: "me hicieron un doble lift y se me volcó el alma". Me niego porque mi experiencia me dice que el 90% comienza con un "vi algo sencillito, me llamó la atención, empecé y empecé"... y ahí teneis a Pardo que nos ha contado su experiencia, fijaos que Magia Borrás más aprovechao!

Me da la impresión que muchos ni recordais (o incluso alguno los ignorais) que Juan Tamariz sacó un coleccionable de un año de duración con videos y todo en los quioscos por un precio irrisorio donde explicaba la carta corrida, varios controles, manipulación de cuerda, bolas, cartas trucadas, doble dorso, doble cara, barajas trucadisisisisisimas, dobles lifts, culebreos, ELSMLEY... ¡coño! daba un curso! ¡Sí sí! Creeroslo, eso lo hizo Juan: menetekels, falsos depositos, biseladas, incluso un método para el siempre seis super automático! TODO eso se reveló.

¿Hizo daño? Que va, la de aficionados que se hicieron gracias a eso... ni os lo podeis ni imaginar, muchos incluso ¡son premios nacionales! Y profesionales!

¿Interés?

Pues el de bajar al quiosco, pagar 275 pesetillas y traerme el video.

Ya ves.

TERCERO (Que trata de cómo crear afición y los beneficios que ello implica):
==================================================  ===

¿Cómo creamos la afición? Pues esto es una forma de abordar el tema que da un poco "una solución al conflicto" (que ya adelanto que es quedarse en un punto intermedio). Hay gente que se aficiona viendome actuar... y se meten en el mundillo tras demostrarme su GRAN INTERÉS. Y a otros... de tanto que me ven... se me pierden y no entran "porque prefiero no saber el secreto para disfrutarlo".

¿Ahora qué? Hemos perdido a un posible estudioso y amante (y sobretodo Amago!) simplemente porque no quiere perder la ilusión. Hemos ganado un gran espectador. Eso sí, en el primer caso, ganamos al A-mago pero perdemos un espectador (y esto es muy relativo, por eso es ventajoso enseñar).

¿Otra forma? Explico un pequeño juego, de bastante "vox populi" y alguno puede que se interese. ¿Y el que no se interese? No he atentado contra la naturaleza de la Magia.

¿Por qué? Porque saber Magia es saber algo más que el secreto. ¿Cuántas veces habremos engañado con un falso deposito a alguien? ¿Alguien piensa que no saben los espectadores lo que es un falso deposito? ¿Un enmangue?.

Pues con esto igual.

Y para que no seais tan quisquillosos, en mis clases enseñaba el enfile... y a la media hora hacia una rutina con 6 enfiles... a gente que está APRENDIENDO MAGIA (que no va por un moco de pavo... va ya por el enfile!)... y se les ilusiona igualmente. De hecho muchos me negaban que hiciese enfile (¡manda narices!).

Porque la Magia es ALGO más que un truco.

Que esto va de eso, de sumar aficionados. Como me decían Juan o dice Faustino Palmero: lástima que ninguno hayais vivido la época de ser candados. Aquello hacía mucho mal. Nadie dice que se haga a lo loco, yo doy (daba mejor dicho) clases, muy densas, con muchísimo contenido y muchisimos conocimientos, a gente con muchisimo interés. Mag Lari enseña algo curioso a muchisimos más. Mi grupo era más reducido, porque abarcaba aspectos de muchisimo más valor artistico y que conviene preservar, el suyo es más amplio y por eso enseña eso, y no algo más gordo.

Y ahora voy a añadir un cuarto punto que es algo más crítico:

CUARTO (De como el Mago se acomoda y tiembla cuando un profano empieza a saber qué hace):
==================================================  ==================

¿Molesta que Mag Lari haga eso? ¿Lo haces en tu repertorio profesional? Tienes un problema.

¿Lo haces igualito que él? Tienes dos problemas, el primero hacer ese juego como profesional o aficionado, el segundo no haber siquiera variado la presentación clásica.

¿No lo haces pero no soportas que se revelen los secretos? Tienes otro problema, porque esto trata de hacer crecer el arte y la afición, y sin aficionados, no evoluciona ni crece.

¿No haces el juego pero al saber algun "secretillo" alguien puede saber por donde vas tu en otras rutinas? Tienes otro problema, hacer tur rutinas más sólidas, a prueba de bombas.

Y lo más importante: ¿cómo entrasteis la mayoría aquí? Os explicaron 10 culebreos, o simplemente entrasteis desconociendolo todo? Como os sentisteis cuando aprendisteis vuestro primer ardid o "truquito sencillo". Recordais esa ilusión y esas ganas? Esos brillitos en los ojos?

¿Por qué negarselas a los demás? ¿Por qué? Quizás porque alguno se ha acomodado tanto que hace incluso ese juego tal cual en público? Pues seguis con un problema a mi juicio serio (con tantos juegos que hay y poniendo un poco a funcionar la cabeza se me ocurren muchisimas ideas para aprovechar lo que ha explicado Mag Lari... ¡sin que sea el fin del efecto! ¡sino un medio!).

PD: Y esto os lo escribe alguien que es celoso incluso con sus aprendices, que los lleva poco a poco, que si bucean en algo que aún les está grande, los frena.

Os lo dice también alguien que se dedicaba a eso estos ultimos años "a ver quien tenía interés o no" para entrar en la SEI de Sevilla (www.seisevilla.com TOMA SPAM!). Y os aseguro que a fuerza de equivocarme, soy casi una máquina ya de evaluar esos temas... y os aseguro que el interés no se mide ni siquiera... por el esfuerzo que se haga para alcanzar un sólo secreto.

Cientos de personas que se acercan a la SEI-AMS, aguantaban mis clases, examenes, presiones y demás (e incluso criticas durisimas por mi parte), y seguían, y otros a los que les veías que habían hecho un esfuerzo sobrehumano y antes de que les pudieses decir "hola que tal?" habían abandonado el barco.

Claro que para saber de eso, hay que haberlo hecho durante muchos años para poder ver que lo que hacen Mag Lari y Luis no es más que intentar crear afición.

Podeis tomarlo como una opinión, o como voz de experiencia, que considero ya tengo.

PD2: Y que conste que estoy en contra de revelar secretos, pero no de crear afición, que es lo único que veo en Mag Lari y Luis (y ni siquiera los conozco personalmente).

PD3: Por más que veo el video... sigo sin ofenderme, ni siquiera... me molesta que se revele. De hecho por más que trato de buscarle un sólo punto de mala intención a Mag Lari... ¡no se lo encuentro!. No le encuentro nada negativo. Me gusta hasta la explicación  :Smile1:  .

PD4: El problema que veo es que se están mezclando (y es inevitale) respuestas muy elavoradas y razonadas (aunque no todas lleven razón) con respuestas del tipo "yo hago tal juego! si lo explican, me joden!". Cuando realmente eso debería de ser un aliciente para decir "bueno, pues estudio más, trabajo más e intento buscar o crear algo que mejore lo que hacía antes, distinto si hace falta". Por eso luego nos dicen "es que visto un mago visto todos". Por pensamientos así, en vez de ser un acicate, se nos viene el mundo encima.

----------


## chuchenager

Buenas,
Yo al Lari ya lo he visto varias veces desvelando algún que otro truco de los simples, pero que todos le tenemos cariño.

También los desveló en el programa donde empezó a conocerse TV3.

----------


## Pulgas

Después de releerme las nueve páginas (¡qué panzada!) entro a aportar mi parecer, que no había dicho nada todavía.

*No me gusta nada que se desvele magia en televisión.*
El principal argumento a favor que se ha esgrimido es que *crea afición*. No lo puedo compartir. Lo niego por razones históricas (cuando no se hacía había aficionados, muchos y muy buenos), y por razones de lógica (mi lógica, conste): de los millones de personas que nos dicen que siguen un programa ¿cuántos aficionados surgen por haber visto desvelado un juego en televisión? El porcentaje es tan irrisorio que creo que no le compensa al arte mágico el perjuicio que se causa.
Hablo de *perjuicio* y lo hago refiriéndome a:
*Imagen*: en todas las entrevistas que nos hacen (o leemos) nos pasamos la vida contestando (o leyendo) que los secretos no se revelan, pero luego los contamos en público, en la tele (todavía el sistema de comunicación más seguido, por encima de internet). Aunque sean "secretos menores".
*Coherencia*: rara es la sesión en la que, al terminar, alguien no me pregunta cómo he hecho algún juego, y nunca le contesto la verdad.
*Unidad de criterios*: que no es lo mismo que corporativismo. Lo que para unos es un "_secreto menor_", para otros es "_su secreto_" y ambas calificaciones me merecen un respeto enorme.

*Me duele que se compare la televisión con los libros*, o con unos fascículos editados. La tele me la encuentro, me la meten en casa, no la puedo escoger (todavía). No existe mi voluntad ni tengo capacidad de elección. Los libros o los fascículos de Tamariz (no así otros de reciente distribución, que tampoco me gustan como método) me indican predisposición: soy yo quien los busco, los adquiero... Me cuesta algo encontrarlos. Lo gratuito (en este caso, además, casi impuesto) se valora menos y, por ende, resta interés.
(Una matización personal casi, casi, fuera de sitio: no veo la tele. La antena de casa se estropeó en noviembre de 2006 y todavía no la he mandado arreglar. Los programas de los que hablamos los he visto en internet.)

El desvelar secretos no tiene nada que ver con *el plagio a los grandes magos*, con la repetición de repertorios. No se resuelve (y conste que lo considero el mayor problema de la magia) porque nos movemos en ámbitos diferentes. Que el público sepa cómo funciona un imán situado debajo de la mesa (último descubrimeinto de Piedrahíta) no hace que un mago no imite a otro (en manera de actuar, repertorio o comportamiento en el escenario...). Ése es otro problema, al que habrá que meterle el diente en serio algún día, pero no tiene nada que ver el secretismo en la magia.

Admiro profundamente a Mag Lari (al que vi por primera vez en el nacimiento de la Fira de Tarrega hace muchos años). Me gusta Piedrahita. Pero creo que se equivocan. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente: son buenísimos, pero una parte de su quehacer me desagrada.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Una vez mas suscribo totalmente lo expuesto por Pulgas. Por respeto, por coherencia, y porque en definitiva no lleva a ningun sitio. 

Bajo mi parecer el parecido de un libro con la tele no existe, la intersección es 0 entre estas dos entidades.

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Una vez mas suscribo totalmente lo expuesto por Pulgas. Por respeto, por coherencia, y porque en definitiva no lleva a ningun sitio. 
> 
> Bajo mi parecer el parecido de un libro con la tele no existe, la intersección es 0 entre estas dos entidades.
> 
> Saludos


Respetando opiniones y sin ninguna intención de crear "mal ambiente", simplemente con la sana intención de debatir e intentar sacar a la gente del "no aperturismo", ¿tan fácil es que os impongan a vosotros la tele por qué sí?

Madre mía como está el mundo...

Y ya cuando uno da su opinión e intenta basarlo en "datos estadísticos" que son inventados (los de pulgas, sí compañero, son inventados), ya ni te cuento. No te ofendas por favor, Pulgas, es que llevo ya mucho tiempo que si "clases", que si "evaluando interés" de la gente... y lo que entraba antes y entra ahora es de diferencia EXPONENCIAL.

El porcentaje no es que sea irrisorio, es que es ALTISIMO, que gracias a las técnicas aperturistas (crear afición) la gente ENTRA en esto.

El problema que siempre he debatido con la gente que opina como vosotros (y que luego cambia de opinión normalmente) es el "yo soy especial y no quiero que los demás lo sean". Ojo, que no va por vosotros dos (o al menos no digo que sea vuestra única opinión). Se ve que pulgas y tu no opinais así por eso. Pero también existe ese motivo, y eso ya sí que no justifica el no "aperturismo".

De todas formas, yo como siempre hablo desde el punto profesional y además del "académico". Hablo de datos REALES. Aquí se están encubriendo opiniones en datos que si hubiese que probar, no podríais. Eso del porcentaje irrisorio. Porque la REALIDAD del que enseña y se mueve en sociedades va a ser "coño! ahora es cuando más curro y cuando más gente tiene ganas de estudiar esto!".

Y cada vez va a más.

¿Porceentajes irrisorios? Será en Salamanca, Pulgas (que también puede ser!). Sólo teneis que ver la "población" forera como fue desde el 2001 fue aumentando en temas de Magia. E internet ya era popular en los 90s.

¿Daño a la Magia? Madre mía. Si ahora es cuando MÁS aficionados hay! y cuando más propuestas artistico-teatrales hay! ¿por qué? porque desde los 80s, se produjo el aperturismo, y os guste o no, eso también es gracias a desvelar secretillos.

De todas formas, el problema es que si se valora que la tele no cuesta y comprar un fasciculo en el quiosco es "la vida de complejo", pues por eso todo lo que desveló Juan lo justificais para que entre en vuestros pensamientos y razonamientos. O decir que comprar un libro ya indica el interés.

Y yo os pregunto: ¿Cuántas veces veis a peña pedir aquí un libro y si te he visto no me acuerdo?

¿Y cuantas personas hay (aquí además, DATOS REALES, no inventados, podría deciros hasta NICKS!) que tienen muchísimos libros y no trabajan ni uno? Y al final son coleccionista sólo por "ponerse la medalla" o "que mi compañero mago no me la meta".

Pensad en como estaba la Magia en los 60-70 (si podeis preguntar) y luego pensar si lo que MagLari o Piedrahita hacen es dañino.

Una cosa son las opiniones, que siempre son válidas y otra cosa que aunque no os guste, eso es beneficioso en un alto porcentaje.

Si hablasemos del FP: ¡Es que el FP está en el Magia Borrás!.
Si hablasemos de lo que sea, siempre está desvelado en un sitio que no es lo "normal" o "tradicional"

¿Y pensais que nos afecta?

¿Que nos hace mal?

La experiencia os dirá que no. Ya lo vereis.

Un abrazo, y que conste que yo defiendo el secretismo!!!! pero no la cerrazón y el "evitar los nuevos aficionados".

También os dejo una pregunta: ¿no merece la pena que existiese ese método de revelación como el Magia Borrás [antes era equivalente a la tele o internet eh! la peña se rasgaba las vestiduras!!!] y tanta gente supiese tanto... solo por tener un Luis Pardo?

Ahí lo dejo!, Abrazo a los dos!

----------


## Némesis

> *No me gusta nada que se desvele magia en televisión.*
> El principal argumento a favor que se ha esgrimido es que *crea afición*. No lo puedo compartir. Lo niego por razones históricas (cuando no se hacía había aficionados, muchos y muy buenos), y por razones de lógica (mi lógica, conste): de los millones de personas que nos dicen que siguen un programa ¿cuántos aficionados surgen por haber visto desvelado un juego en televisión? El porcentaje es tan irrisorio que creo que no le compensa al arte mágico el perjuicio que se causa.


No sé, Pulgas, el porcentaje puede que sea irrisorio...

Recuerdo que hacia principios de los noventa (un servidor tendría unos siete añitos) el entrañable Màgic Andreu hacía un programa titulado "Això és massa" (Esto es "demasiao") a la cual fueron invitados grandes magos nacionales e internacionales, y siempre había una seccioncita donde explicaba algun secretillo asequible para público infantil ("clips enamorados", "papel partido", las 21 cartas", etc...)

¡Yo me enganché a la magia con ESO!!! Sí, ya sé que soy un "porcentaje irrisorio"... Y que el mundo tampoco no ha ganado nada con que yo me enganche a la magia...

Pero, si me ocurrió a mi, ¿cómo narices no voy a compartir esa opinión?

Por otro lado... ¿Exactamente cuándo no han habido truquillos medianamente conocidos?

----------


## Pulgas

> Recuerdo que hacia principios de los noventa (un servidor tendría unos siete añitos) el entrañable Màgic Andreu hacía un programa titulado "Això és massa" (Esto es "demasiao") a la cual fueron invitados grandes magos nacionales e internacionales, y siempre había una seccioncita donde explicaba algun secretillo asequible para público infantil ("clips enamorados", "papel partido", las 21 cartas", etc...)
> ¡Yo me enganché a la magia con ESO!!! Sí, ya sé que soy un "porcentaje irrisorio"... Y que el mundo tampoco no ha ganado nada con que yo me enganche a la magia...
> Pero, si me ocurrió a mi, ¿cómo narices no voy a compartir esa opinión?


Me parece precioso, Némesis, y bendigo el momento en el que te enganchaste a la magia. Ahora, respondeme tú ¿Cuántos miles de personas vieron el programa y no se engancharon? ¿A cuántos miles de personas la información recibida no les sirvió para enamorarse de la magia, pero obtuvieron una información que, ni habían pedido, ni les sirvió para nada, ni benefició a otros magos?
Ése es mi planteamiento y mi duda al respecto. Por eso hablo de porcentajes irrisorios (hablando de números y no de gente) y por eso cuestiono la eficacia del sistema.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Me parece precioso, Némesis, y bendigo el momento en el que te enganchaste a la magia. Ahora, respondeme tú ¿Cuántos miles de personas vieron el programa y no se engancharon? ¿A cuántos miles de personas la información recibida no les sirvió para enamorarse de la magia, pero obtuvieron una información que, ni habían pedido, ni les sirvió para nada, ni benefició a otros magos?
> Ése es mi planteamiento y mi duda al respecto. Por eso hablo de porcentajes irrisorios (hablando de números y no de gente) y por eso cuestiono la eficacia del sistema.


Pulgas el problema es que piensas que porque la información se de ya tiene que ser válida o perjudicial.

Entra en www.20minutos.es. Lee cualquier noticia, y a la misma vez estarás recibiendo una cantidad de información que ni pedistes ni quieres ni te interesa. Y sin embargo no te perjudica, ni a ti, ni a los periodistas, ni al que sí le interesa que esté esa información ahí. La información o es válida, o es perjudicial, o simplemente, es neutra. 

Piensa en google.es. La cantidad de información que hay tras ese buscador que tu ni pides. ¿Te afecta negativamente? No. Puede llegarte ella a ti sin tu pedirlo? Sí, prueba una busqueda y verás que la segunda coincidencia ya no es lo que buscas. ¿Cuántas veces se pone algo en google y aparece... sexo? Es negativo para ti? No, simplemente lo obvias y a otra cosa mariposa...

Pues aunque cuestre creerlo, eso es lo que hace la inmensa mayoría de esa gente que tras ver a Mag Lari no les pica el gusanillo (si hablamos de números, el 100%, comprobado por el mago enmascarado y "lo que nos afectó" a los magos).

Eso es lo que tienes (o intento hacer pero sin éxito) que entender. Que desvelar un secreto no atenta JAMÁS contra el ARTE de la MAGIA. Ni siquiera contra el TRUCO O EFECTO (truco si el que lo ejecuta es un cualquiera, efecto si ya aquello está hecho con más calidad y amor). Porque la gente no vive obsesionada con la Magia (para los Magos es difícil entender eso, pero que la Magia no es TANTO como queremos. Es un arte Más, y el arte a pesar de ser algo muy importante en la vida no es tan TRASCENDENTAL como queremos verlo, hay cosas como la salud, la amistad, el amor, o incluso la ciencia que están muy por encima en la escala de valores de la gente común). De hecho, desvelar el secreto no afecta a la Magia, porque el ARTE de la Magia (ojo, no hablo de truqueros! sino de artistas!) no es el secreto nada más. Hay una sólida estructura (piramidal por cierto) que reduce la importancia del secreto a casi su mínima expresión.

Y Pulgas, yo siempre hablo del "juego de afición", no de un gran secreto de la magia (ni se me pasaría por la cabeza!). El mago enmascarado existió (con grandes clásicos de la magia), y no hizo daño, a pesar de que muchos puristas decían que sí, que iba a ser la perdición y que el fin del mundo se acercaba. Y yo estoy (y estaba por entonces también) encontra de lo que ese hombre hizo, pero no me hizo falta ser un lumbreras (que no lo soy) para ver más allá y saber la trascendencia que iba a tener eso. La que tuvo, muy poca. De hecho Pulgas, he tenido alumnos que a día de hoy son grandes aficionados y estudiosos... que se aficionaron por ver eso (que también manda narices xD).

Un abrazo, ahora sigo.

----------


## josep

Opino exactamente igual que Iban.

No creo que haya ninguna justificación en revelar algùn juego.

Y, es mucho más grave hacerlo en televisión.

En el fondo es un problema de ética...

Salud.

----------


## Pulgas

Estimado compañero MJJMarkos:
Tengo la casi certeza de que tus datos son más correctos que los míos, sé que no me encuentro en posesión de la verdad absoluta.

Cuando hablo de que el porcentaje de aficionados que se enganchan a la magia por ver un secreto desvelado en televisión es irrisorio, me lo invento. Sí, porque no hay (perdón, no conozco) ninguna estadística que diga lo contrario. Ahora, me reafirmo en que la televisión es el medio de comunicación más seguido por los españoles, que esos programas de Cuatro o de la Sexta los siguen millones de personas y que el porcentaje de magos que salen de ahí es mínimo (por comparación). Son muchos cientos de miles los que no se van a ver inclinados a la magia por ver las explicaciones, frente a unidades que van a sentirse atraídos por continuar más allá. No creo en absoluto que mi afirmación sea exagerada y sólo el tiempo nos dirá quién tiene razón.
De igual manera te indico que tu suposición de que el porcentaje es altísimo, es también eso, una suposición. Salvo que tengas datos estadísticos que puedas demostrar, nos movemos en las mismas aguas.
La realidad de tus datos la basas en tu método empírico. Fantástico. Pero el empirismo no deja de ser eso, casuística y no realidad constatable. Me alegraré mucho que en tu siguiente respuesta me lo puedas demostrar.

Donde tú hablas de cerrazón, yo hablo de opinión. Son cuestiones diferentes. No me considero, para nada, una persona cerrada. Defiendo lo que pienso igual que lo haces tú. El mismo grado de cerrazón demostramos uno y otro, yo por mantener mis creencias, tú por defender las tuyas. La única diferencia que veo es que tú te empeñas en utilizar determinadas palabras de una manera despectiva (incluso las gritas) y yo me limito a argumenta mi posición ¿Que puedo estar equivocado? De los errores se aprende, y mucho.
De momento estoy a gusto con mis planteamientos y, salvo que me aportes datos más convincentes, seguiré pensando lo mismo, por mucho que me acuses de ser poco aperturista.

En cuanto a tu última pregunta, la de las cajas de magia, ya lo he argumentado, pero con mucho gusto te vuelvo a contestar. Para mí (recalco, para mí) no es cmparable la adquisición de una caja de magia con la revelación de juegos en televisión. Cuando alguien compra una, la busca premeditadamente, con intención; cuando te lo meten en casa a la hora de la cena no existe la voluntad por parte del espectador. Para ti quizás sea nímia esa diferencia, para mí es sustancial.

Edito: esta contestación se cruzó con la respuesta de MJJMarkos.

----------


## Pulgas

> Eso es lo que tienes (o intento hacer pero sin éxito) que entender. Que desvelar un secreto no atenta JAMÁS contra el ARTE de la MAGIA.


Entre tu manera de exponer y la mía hay sólo una diferencia: que tú eres rotundo, que piensas que tu manera de pensar es la única correcta (hasta gritas un "jamás") y yo trato de defender aquello en lo que pienso, sin más, sin intentar convencerte, sin intimidarte, sin llamarte "cerrado" o contrario al aperturismo.
Lo siento, por mucho que me pongas palabras en mayúsculas, sigo sin ver un argumento detrás de tus palabras que me ayude a cambiar de opinión. Y agradezco el esfueroz por explicarmelo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Hola! Estaba escribiendo otro post, luego lo retomaré!

Gracias por tus respuestas Pulgas, creo que no me expresé bien en un punto o no me entendistes.




> De igual manera te indico que tu suposición de que el porcentaje es altísimo, es también eso, una suposición. Salvo que tengas datos estadísticos que puedas demostrar, nos movemos en las mismas aguas.


Número de aficionados a la magia en los 70.
Número de aficionados a la magia en los 80.
Número de aficionados a la magia en los 90.
Número de aficionados a la magia en 2000.

Siempre creciente desde el aperturismo, de hecho en EEUU es el 2º hobby más seguido.

Ya no hablamos de "empirismo" ¿verdad? Eso son datos, y realmente y si eres sincero contigo mismo sabes que no haría falta ni la estadística, sino viendo todo el negocio (macro negocio) que hay montado ya, viendo donde está metida la magia (en casi todas partes, clubs, salas, discotecas, cruceros, etc, etc, etc...). No es difícil ver que la cantidad de magos se ha multiplicado de manera considerable.

De hecho aquí en este post donde estamos participando alrededor de 30 personas (y muchas más leyendo) varios de ellos ya han dicho "pues yo empecé por un juego de afición".




> Donde tú hablas de cerrazón, yo hablo de opinión. Son cuestiones diferentes. No me considero, para nada, una persona cerrada. Defiendo lo que pienso igual que lo haces tú. El mismo grado de cerrazón demostramos uno y otro, yo por mantener mis creencias, tú por defender las tuyas. La única diferencia que veo es que tú te empeñas en utilizar determinadas palabras de una manera despectiva (incluso las gritas) y yo me limito a argumenta mi posición ¿Que puedo estar equivocado? De los errores se aprende, y mucho.


Y aquí es donde o no me he expresado o no me entendistes. A la cerrazón que hablo es al secretismo de los años 50-60 y 70. Ni siquiera te llamo realmente "secretista" porque no te conozco. No a que tu seas cerrado!!! al contrario! eres una persona que tiene su opinión y es capaz de razonar, cambiar, modificarla, o defenderla!

No era por tu forma de defender tu opinión.

Creo que me entendistes mal! Sorry por el mal entendido si no me expresé bien.




> En cuanto a tu última pregunta, la de las cajas de magia, ya lo he argumentado, pero con mucho gusto te vuelvo a contestar. Para mí (recalco, para mí) no es cmparable la adquisición de una caja de magia con la revelación de juegos en televisión. Cuando alguien compra una, la busca premeditadamente, con intención; cuando te lo meten en casa a la hora de la cena no existe la voluntad por parte del espectador. Para ti quizás sea nímia esa diferencia, para mí es sustancial.


Y sin embargo estamos hartos de ver como aquí entra gente a cotillear que incluso se compran libros. A eso me refiero. A que el ideal romántico de que antes encontrar un libro exigía interés, es porque antes era muy difícil comprar un libro de este tipo. Ahora no. Pensar que se tiene más interés por eso a día de hoy que con dos clicks compras un libro, un juego de magia, una caja tipo borrás, o lo que quieras no es objetivamente cierto. A día de hoy esa mentalidad tiene que cambiar incluso en los magos!

Y además voy a tirar de un argumento que tu mismo has dado: tu mismo no ves la tele. Nadie te "mete" contra tu voluntad. Si no te gusta, cambias. Si no te gusta, ni la enciendes.

Y os aseguro que a día de eso de que "la tele la ve mucha gente" es un mito. Ya se está creando una GRAN corriente alternativa en cuanto a difusión de la información. Ya hay otros medios, ya un gran porcentaje (el otro día apareció publicada en El pais la estadistica y era al rededor del 78% de los jovenes entre 10-25) prefiere estar en Internet, que ver la tele.

A eso me vengo a referir. Que se trata a la tele como si fuese obligada. No es cierto. Nadie te la impone, nadie te mete el contenido. Por mucho que penseis que sí. No te lo encuentras, y si te lo encuentras, es como un "titular" al visitar la web de www.elpais.es. Está ahí y CUANDO quieras, lo puedes cerrar.

Esto entronca con mi siguiente reply que era para Andrews sobre que la tele y los libros tienen 0 de intersección (adelanto que es un arte la intersección, y que como medio de comunicación de información [se da en asignaturas de teoría de la comunicación en la universidad] también tienen una gran intersección, me ha chocado leerlo).

EDITO: Acabo de ver tu último reply sobre lo de "cerrado", espero que con mi respuestas te des cuenta que no tenía nada que ver con que fueses de "opiniones" cerradas (y sí algo más que ver con ser secretista, aunque tampoco te conozco como te dije más arriba).

El problema Pulgas es que piensas que todo es opinable ahora mismo: hay reglas, en la naturaleza y en cualquier cosa. En la Magia también. Y una cosa que se sabe es que el secreto (el truco) no es la Magia en sí. Ni siquiera un 10% del arte. Estructura de iceberg [en realidad es la estructura piramidal aplicable a casi cualquier sistema completo, pero Roberto le llama así porque hace más incapié en sus dimensiones] de Roberto Giobbi - GEC 5.

No todo es opinable. 2 + 2 = 4. Siempre y cuando se sigan las reglas básicas de las matemáticas (que tampoco son opinables). El secreto no es el arte de la Magia. Si no, Kaps nunca hubiese sido artista, pues ningún secreto fue suyo. Y sólo habrían verdederos artistas en los inventores.

Y tu que actúas, más que nadie, sabes que lo que digo ya no es siquiera mi opinión, sino que es un engranaje del arte de la magia.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Némesis

Por otro lado...

Después de un juego explicado por televisión. ¿Cuántos aficionados nuevos se enganchan? Posiblemente uno o dos, o incluso cero. Eso es totalmente cierto.

Ahora consideremos el problema desde la perspectiva opuesta. Que los magos mismos expliquen qué les enganchó a la magia...

"Un jueguecito que me regalaron de pequeño"
"El truco de la copa y la bola que venía de regalo con un yogur"
"Mi abuelo sabía un truco muy conocido con las cartas y me lo enseñó"
"Un mago muy conocido enseñó, en una sesión de magia, un juego y lo aprendí"

Todos los casos, os lo aseguro, son verídicos. El porcentaje ya crece... ¿O no?

Por otro lado: "Fui a la tienda de Mariano y le compré el libro tal" (sin que haya un contacto previo con la magia, ¿eh? que conste). Eso ya los situa en un porcentaje menos bajo de lo que se pensabaj, ¿no?

Y ya para concluir mi razonamiento:

El (para mi gusto) genial Marko explica en uno de sus libritos de Dramacomic que el truco de las 21 cartas (que supongo conoce hasta el gato) se puede usar para que el mago haga un verdadero efectazo. Y con eso concluye diciendo que es hasta beneficioso que "ciertos efectos" (y es muy importante aquí subrayar la palabra "ciertos") sean mundialmente conocidos... Par el que lo sepa aprovechar.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> El (para mi gusto) genial Marko explica en uno de sus libritos de Dramacomic que el truco de las 21 cartas (que supongo conoce hasta el gato) se puede usar para que el mago haga un verdadero efectazo. Y con eso concluye diciendo que es hasta beneficioso que "ciertos efectos" (y es muy importante aquí subrayar la palabra "ciertos") sean mundialmente conocidos... Par el que lo sepa aprovechar.


Lo que Pulgas piensa que siempre es mi opinión, o un intento de imponer, no es así.

Cuando en mi post argumenté sobre el significado y el simbolismo (en un post abierto por Mago Migaja) y que es directamente aplicable aquí, no era algo que fuese "mi opinión". Es algo que uso desde queleí Dramacomic y probé, estudié y "cientifiqué" para darme cuenta que Marko (¿quién si no?) da en el clavo.

Hay juegos que gracias a que sean vox populi, son los que ayudan a que nuestro arte sea MEJOR considerador aún.

No son opiniones mías, pero es que hubo una época que escribía las parrafadas Pulgas y ponía de donde salía, de qué libro, de qué página incluso! y la peña se molestaba.

A día de hoy, pocas veces me verás decir "en mi opinión". Cuando soy "vehemente" es porque lo que hablo no es una mera opinión, sino algo que viene de un estudio profundo de personas que han estudiado las entrañas del arte de la magia.

Para mi es como si no pudiese decir "que no tío! que 2 + 2 = 4 SIEMPRE!". ¿Cómo que no puedo usar mayusculas para recalcarlo? Es que no es opinión, es ciencia.

Pues aquí igual.

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora sí empezamos a hablar en el mismo idioma, con datos, sin contundencia y sin gritos. Gracias.
¿Qué crece el número de aficionados a la magia en España? Sí, claro. Pero vuelvo al tema de partida... ¿Cuántos de esos gracias a que se desvelen trucos en televisión? Creo que la mejor cantera para la afición es que se programen espectáculos de calidad, que el público se asombre, que quiera ser "como ése que acabo de ver". Los otros también existen, tienen cabida y son bienvenidos, ¡faltaría más!, pero sigo insistiendo en que es muchísimo mayor el número de tele-espectadores que no se engancha al que sí lo hace. Y como de lo que hablo es de desvelar en la tele, no me convence.
Sobre si cada vez hay más gente que apuesta por otras vías de comunicación antes que por la tele, fenomenal, ya era hora, te he comentado que yo llevo tres años sin ella en casa. Pero sigo siendo un bicho raro, en mi generación y en la tuya (menos, en las nuevas, afortunadamente). Ahora, mira la audiencia y verás que siguen los programas millones de personas. ¡Millones! y a todos les contamos el truquito. Sinceramente, sigue sin gustarme.

Cierro y me voy a comer, que no sólo del foro vive el hombre.

No todo es opinable, claro, pero la magia no es una ciencia exacta (afortunadamente). Por eso siguo queriendo tener mi opinión sobre ello. Me planteas cuestiones mágicas con argumentos extramágicos y ahí me escapo, no lo entiendo. Intuyo hacia dónde va la sociedad, sé que afectará, y mucho, a la magia. Pero mis criterios siguen siendo míos, e igual que un día decidí que no me gusta la tele (y fui contra corriente) hoy defiendo que no me gusta que se desvelen juegos en la tele (y me da pena ir contra corriente). Por mucho que la sociedad avance muy deprisa, no estoy dispuesto a que me arrolle en mi manera de pensar. ¡Para eso existen las ideologías! (y no hablo de política, conste).

Gracias por suavizar el tono.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Ahora sí empezamos a hablar en el mismo idioma, con datos, sin contundencia y sin gritos. Gracias.
> ¿Qué crece el número de aficionados a la magia en España? Sí, claro. Pero vuelvo al tema de partida... ¿Cuántos de esos gracias a que se desvelen trucos en televsisión? Creo que la mejor cantera para la afición es que se programen espectáculos de calidad, que el público se asombre, que quiera ser "como ése que acabo de ver". Los otros también existen, tienen cabida y son bienvenidos, ¡faltaría más!, pero sigo insistiendo en que es muchísimo mayor el número de tele-espectadores que no se engancha al que sí lo hace. Y como de lo que hablo es de desvelar en la tele, no me convence.
> Sobre si cada vez hay más gente que apuesta por otras vías de comunicación antes que por la tele, fenomenal, ya era hora, te he comentado que yo llevo tres años sin ella en casa. Pero sigo siendo un bicho raro, en mi generación y en la tuya (menos en las nuevas, afortunadamente). Ahora, mira la audiencia y verás que siguen los programas millones de personas. ¡Millones! y atodos les contamos el truquito. Sinceramente, sigue sin gustarme.
> Cierro y me voy a comer, que no sólo del foro vive el hombre.
> No todo es opinable, claro, pero la magia no es una ciencia exacta (afortunadamente). Por eso siguo queriendo tener mi opinión sobre ello. Me planteas cuestiones mágicas con argumentos extramágicos y ahí me escapo, no lo entiendo. Intuyo hacia dónde va la sociedad, sé que afectará, y mucho, a la magia. Pero mis criterios siguen siendo míos, e igual que un día decidí que no me gusta la tele (y fui contra corriente) hoy dediendo que no me gusta que se desvelen juegos en la tele (y me da pena ir contra corriente). Por mucho que la sociedad avance muy deprisa, no estoy dispuesto a que me arrolle en mi manera de pensar. ¡Para eso existen las ideologías! (y no hablo de política, conste).
> 
> Gracias por suavizar el tono.


Que aproveche!

Una nota aclaratoria: gritar no es siempre levantar el tono con malas intenciones. Yo normalmente lo uso para dar enfasis (no el gritar, sino las mayúsculas) a pesar de la "norma" no escrita de que escribir en mayúsculas es gritar.

ASI que SI ME LEES alguna VEZ ESTO ASÍ, ni grito ni pretendo nada más que dar enfasis.

Eso sí, al final, todavía no me has contestado. ¿El arte de la Magia... es el secreto? ¿Es siquiera... un 10% del Arte de la Magia?

Abrazos!

----------


## Pulgas

> No son opiniones mías, pero es que hubo una época que escribía las parrafadas Pulgas y ponía de donde salía, de qué libro, de qué página incluso! y la peña se molestaba.


Que no te pese lo que hiciste en otro tiempo, porque estás hablando ¡ahora!, y estás hablando ¡con nosotros! Por eso no es bueno que seas tan categórico, porque habrá gente que no conozca tu trayectoria ni lo que te quemaste antaño. Hoy es hoy, y nosotros somos distintos a los de ayer.

Sobre las mayúsculas, ya sabes que existe el convencionalismo de que equivalen a gritar, y como tal me lo tomo (y a nadie le gusta que le chillen), igual que una señal de tráfico azul, redonda y con una flecha, por convencionalismo, me obliga a seguir una dirección. Si quieres resaltar, por favor, utiliza las negritas o los signos de exclamación: sirven igual y no rompemos lenguajes estandarizados.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Insustancial.

----------


## alvarovilla

> ¿El arte de la Magia... es el secreto? ¿Es siquiera... un 10% del Arte de la Magia?


En mi opinión si!. Si la magia no fuera un secreto crees que la gente iba a sorprenderse con ella? creo que no. He tenido la suerte de que jamás en mi vida he conocido ni el más mínimo secreto, ni si quiera el juego de las 21 cartas y créeme que para mí hasta hace 6 meses la magia era de verdad y de forma inconsciente la gente cree en la magia, vivimos en una sociedad arcaica aunque todos se empeñen en decir lo contrario. Sí desvelamos pequeños juegos es como confirmarles que todo es mentira, destruimos aquello para lo que sirve la magia, LA ILUSIÓN. Nadie se ilusiona viendo como un tío hace el tonto con un imán...pues eso puede hacerlo cualquiera. Pienso(y no es la primera vez que lo digo) que la afición por la magia tiene que nacer de tí y en mí no nació con Mag Lari ni con Piedrahita, surgió cuando un día en mitad de la calle me pasé 4 horas con un mago, viendo magia y hablando con él pero en ningún momento desvelandome un solo juego. Nos os aburro más! un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

> Eso sí, al final, todavía no me has contestado. ¿El arte de la Magia... es el secreto? ¿Es siquiera... un 10% del Arte de la Magia?


El secreto es el medio para poder hablar del Arte de la Magia. Sin screto no hay magia, no hay arte mágica. Que cada quien le otorgue el porcentaje que quiera. Yo llevo defendiendo mucho tiempo que la presentación es fundamental, que la puesta en escena es esencial, que el argumento es primordial, que la coherencia es esencial... ¡Madre mía, qué de cosas!
Pero sin secreto no hay presentación, ni argumento, ni puesta en escena, ni coherencia, ni...
Soy de letras, de porcentajes sé poco. Todo lo que he indicado me preocupa más que aplicar un 10%, un 4% o un 82%.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> En mi opinión si!. Si la magia no fuera un secreto crees que la gente iba a sorprenderse con ella? creo que no. He tenido la suerte de que jamás en mi vida he conocido ni el más mínimo secreto, ni si quiera el juego de las 21 cartas y créeme que para mí hasta hace 6 meses la magia era de verdad y de forma inconsciente la gente cree en la magia, vivimos en una sociedad arcaica aunque todos se empeñen en decir lo contrario. Sí desvelamos pequeños juegos es como confirmarles que todo es mentira, destruimos aquello para lo que sirve la magia, LA ILUSIÓN. Nadie se ilusiona viendo como un tío hace el tonto con un imán...pues eso puede hacerlo cualquiera. Pienso(y no es la primera vez que lo digo) que la afición por la magia tiene que nacer de tí y en mí no nació con Mag Lari ni con Piedrahita, surgió cuando un día en mitad de la calle me pasé 4 horas con un mago, viendo magia y hablando con él pero en ningún momento desvelandome un solo juego. Nos os aburro más! un saludo!


Ay Dios.

El secreto es la parte del engaño. Y si se produce un engaño, se produce una ilusión. Pero ni siquiera la Ilusión es siquiera arte.

La ambiciosa es una pequeña gran ilusión. Y no todo el mundo que la hace y que encima la hace PERFECTA, lo lleva a la categoría de arte.

Hablo del ARTE. No del engaño en sí. Y sí, Jeroume Murat hace arte, con magia. Es bailarín y mimo, y no esconde ningun secreto. Porque lo que hace va más allá de preguntarse simplemente "Cómo lo hace?".

Nadie dijo que no fuese importante, sólo se preguntó que si el secreto es la Magia. Porque entonces o mucho me equivoco amigo, o tu jamás podrás ilusionar a nadie con un FP. Porque el secreto es conocido. ¿Por qué se puede seguir creando grandes rutinas como Daroca llegó a crear? Y el FP es sobradamente conocido y Salvano (q.e.d.) vivió toda su vida de ilusionar con ese artilugio... incluso a magos. Secreto conocido, y mago haciendo arte y ganandose la vida? Espera, qué puede significar eso? Sí, efectivamente Alvaro, que el arte de la Magia no es sólo un secreto, o una colección de secretos.

Ni siquiera es una colección de secretos muy bien hechos. Hay mucho más. Es solo un punto del engranaje, y aunque este "secreto" ya no sea secreto, los demás puntos del engranaje se pueden aplicar para que se llegue al engaño.

Y aun llegando al engaño, no tiene por qué haber arte. Imagínate que lejos estás.

¿Sigues pensando que el arte la Magia es el secreto?

PD: Salvano hasta nuestros días (falleció hace poquitos años) hacía muchísima magia que a día de hoy está más que revelada: FP y bolas por ejemplo. Pero cuando ves a un mago, que es artista, por mucho que sabes que lleva un fp, no lo llegas a poder asegurar, igual que el que lleva cascarilla. Y si eres profano, por mucho que lo conozcas, no te lo puedes explicar, y te lleva a la ilusión también.

----------


## Inherent

Si sirve de algo mi experiencia personal, mi reenganche a la magia se produjo cuando emitieron nada x aqui. ¡ y ahí no desvelaban nada ! (hablo de los primeros programas)
pero recordé todo aquello que me sedujo en la infancia (donde apenas pasé del magia borrás, pero mi admiración por lavand, tamariz, era inmensa ...)

Creo que el ilusionismo tiene bastante atractivo tal cual, sin necesidad de que te enseñen algo. Ver magia en la tele, sin revelar, como toda la vida, crea aficionados. Todo comienza cuando te planteas si tú podrías maravillar a los demás, aunque sea un 1% de lo qeu ves en la tele.

Por eso : creo que es PRIORITARIO que España en concreto, tenga una cultura mágia popular a la altura de los grandes artistas que tiene: además de piedrahita, hablo de Gea, Daortiz, el propio MagLari. Más programas de magia pura, sin revelar, y no 5 minutitos en un programa de entretenimiento.

----------


## S. Alexander

Por supuesto, yo creo que el arte *no es* el secreto, ni el secreto es la magia. El secreto es el pilar, pero un pilar no hace nada ni sirve para nada sin algo que sustentar, pues para eso sirve.

La magia, según creo, es todo junto, comenzando por el secreto y pasando por la presentación, la atmósfera, la puesta en escena, cada palabra que se diga... ese es el arte de la magia, no hacer simplemente un "truco". Imagina, tienes el secreto y realizas el juego: los cuatro ases que suben en los cuatro montones. Pero sin la presentación no es magia, sino otra cosa (espero que no haya nombre para *eso*).
¿Y en la manipulación? No, no hay charla, pero hay majestuosidad de movimientos, hay puesta en escena, hay atmósfera...

----------


## S. Alexander

> Si sirve de algo mi experiencia personal, mi reenganche a la magia se produjo cuando emitieron nada x aqui. ¡ y ahí no desvelaban nada ! (hablo de los primeros programas)
> pero recordé todo aquello que me sedujo en la infancia (donde apenas pasé del magia borrás, pero mi admiración por lavand, tamariz, era inmensa ...)
> 
> Creo que el ilusionismo tiene bastante atractivo tal cual, sin necesidad de que te enseñen algo. Ver magia en la tele, sin revelar, como toda la vida, crea aficionados. Todo comienza cuando te planteas si tú podrías maravillar a los demás, aunque sea un 1% de lo qeu ves en la tele.
> 
> Por eso : creo que es PRIORITARIO que España en concreto, tenga una cultura mágia popular a la altura de los grandes artistas que tiene: además de piedrahita, hablo de Gea, Daortiz, el propio MagLari. Más programas de magia pura, sin revelar, y no 5 minutitos en un programa de entretenimiento.


Una cosa sobre Mag Lari... ¿por qué no me gusta? Es decir, sus presentaciones son (las veo) como: "Buah, pues vale, hago esto, jeje". No veo magia con él, sólo veo trucos  :001 07:  ¿Será porque soy mago?  :07:

----------


## MagNity

pues la verdad, he visto su ultimo gran show y el de Edgar (deja-vu) y me encantaron y vi magia (sobretodo con el de Deja-vu), auqnue evidentemente hay mucho show y vi magia y soy mago, otra cosa es que sepa como funcionan los juegos y que no me produzcan la misma sensación que un profano

----------


## Némesis

> Una cosa sobre Mag Lari... ¿por qué no me gusta? Es decir, sus presentaciones son (las veo) como: "Buah, pues vale, hago esto, jeje". No veo magia con él, sólo veo trucos  ¿Será porque soy mago?


Migaja, celebro mucho que seas ya todo un mago a los dieciocho años... Yo tengo 26 tacos, estoy en esto desde los 11 y no soy "ni las migajas" de un mago  :Wink1:   :Smile1:  Mag Lari hace presentaciones humorísticas y tiene buena imaginación para presentar juegos (no es el mejor mago de la historia, pero no me desagrada). Celebro que tú sepas hacerlo mejor que él.

Y por cierto, aún nadie me ha contestado a lo que dije antes... ¿Cuántos de aquí fueron a comprarse un libro de saque, sin ningún conocimiento previo? Levanten la mano, por favor.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Yo! no...  :001 005: 

Emmm... ¿tengo que pedir perdón por considerarme mago? Es decir, aunque me considere una pequeñísima chinita en el mundo de la magia, repudio esa modestia tan común de decir: "Yo no soy mago". Sí, yo soy mago, soy tan pequeño como la molécula de una varita, pero me considero mago porque hago magia e ilusiono, y amo la magia y amo ilusionar, y amo conseguir la emoción cuando hago magia...

Si mago no es el que hace magia, pintor no es el que pinta, ni escultor el que esculpe, sinceramente y desde el respeto, vaya  :9898:  de mundo en el que vivimos, ya no entiendo nada  :Wink1: 

Un saludo, *modestísimos magos del foro*.

PD: No he dicho ni que lo haga mejor que él ni que me desagrade (que siempre se ponen palabras en mi boca que nunca he dicho...), he dicho que no me gustan (que no es lo mismo que "me disgusta", al menos así lo considero :S) sus presentaciones, nada más, como lo podría decir un profano simplemente.

----------


## Némesis

> Emmm... ¿tengo que pedir perdón por considerarme mago?


¡Por supuestísimo que no! ¿Te crees que yo no me lo digo a veces? Otra cosa es... ¿Hasta qué punto?
Yo te pedía que, con ello, no insinues a otro que él no lo es.




> PD: No he dicho ni que lo haga mejor que él ni que me desagrade (que siempre se ponen palabras en mi boca que nunca he dicho...), he dicho que no me gustan (que no es lo mismo que "me disgusta", al menos así lo considero :S) sus presentaciones, nada más, como lo podría decir un profano simplemente.


Hombre, decir que hace presentaciones insulsas está relativamente cerca de decir que no te gusta, al menos en mi río semántico. Lo siento por haberte reinterpretado tanto  :Wink1:   En cualquier caso, yo no desmerecería su trayecrtoria... Lari gusta muchísimo a mucha gente y qué quieres que te diga... Gustar siempre es un mérito, creo que es lo que queremos todos.

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¡Por supuestísimo que no! ¿Te crees que yo no me lo digo a veces? Otra cosa es... ¿Hasta qué punto?
> Yo te pedía que, con ello, no insinues a otro que él no lo es.
> 
> 
> 
> Hombre, decir que hace presentaciones insulsas está relativamente cerca de decir que no te gusta, al menos en mi río semántico. Lo siento por haberte reinterpretado tanto   En cualquier caso, yo no desmerecería su trayecrtoria... Lari gusta muchísimo a mucha gente y qué quieres que te diga... Gustar siempre es un mérito, creo que es lo que queremos todos.


Sí, bueno, mejor que gustar buscamos encantar jeje  :302:  No, tranquilo, si yo no me enfado y lo siento (por si disimulas muy bien) si te ha molestado algo, ¿eh?  :Smile1:  Que yo tampoco quiero enfadar a nadie.

Es verdad, releyéndomelo parece que digo que no es mago... no, lo que yo quiero decir es que no me emociono, sólo me río... y era una duda por ver si a la gente le gustaba o no, nada más jeje, no pretendía desprestigiar a nadie =P

¡Gracias, un cordial saludo!

----------


## Némesis

¡No hay de qué, hombre!

Para lo que necesites, aquí me tienes  :Wink1:

----------


## alvarovilla

> Ay Dios.
> 
> El secreto es la parte del engaño. Y si se produce un engaño, se produce una ilusión. Pero ni siquiera la Ilusión es siquiera arte.
> 
> La ambiciosa es una pequeña gran ilusión. Y no todo el mundo que la hace y que encima la hace PERFECTA, lo lleva a la categoría de arte.
> 
> Hablo del ARTE. No del engaño en sí. Y sí, Jeroume Murat hace arte, con magia. Es bailarín y mimo, y no esconde ningun secreto. Porque lo que hace va más allá de preguntarse simplemente "Cómo lo hace?".
> 
> Nadie dijo que no fuese importante, sólo se preguntó que si el secreto es la Magia. Porque entonces o mucho me equivoco amigo, o tu jamás podrás ilusionar a nadie con un FP. Porque el secreto es conocido. ¿Por qué se puede seguir creando grandes rutinas como Daroca llegó a crear? Y el FP es sobradamente conocido y Salvano (q.e.d.) vivió toda su vida de ilusionar con ese artilugio... incluso a magos. Secreto conocido, y mago haciendo arte y ganandose la vida? Espera, qué puede significar eso? Sí, efectivamente Alvaro, que el arte de la Magia no es sólo un secreto, o una colección de secretos.
> ...


Tal vez no me expresé bien. La magia no es solo el secreto pero el secreto significa mucho para la magia. Y a mí me fastidia que se revelen juegos porque posiblemente nunca llegaré a la maestría de poder engañar a alguien con un FP si este sabe que existe, porque para eso se necesitan años y años de preparación no solo técnica sino tambien en otros ámbitos. El secreto desde mi punto de vista es fundamental porque aunque se pueda engañar a alguien que conoca un secreto si hacemos un juego y acto seguido le desvelamos el secreto está claro que no hay ilusión. y eso es lo que hacen por la tele hoy día. Se que no es tan grave que se conozca el FP o el DL porque lo he hecho algunos efectos a gente que conocía el secreto y no se han dado cuanta pero en la magia como en todo hay cosas que no deben cambiar y una de ellas es desvelar juegos por revelar.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Tal vez no me expresé bien. La magia no es solo el secreto pero el secreto significa mucho para la magia. Y a mí me fastidia que se revelen juegos porque posiblemente nunca llegaré a la maestría de poder engañar a alguien con un FP si este sabe que existe, porque para eso se necesitan años y años de preparación no solo técnica sino tambien en otros ámbitos. El secreto desde mi punto de vista es fundamental porque aunque se pueda engañar a alguien que conoca un secreto si hacemos un juego y acto seguido le desvelamos el secreto está claro que no hay ilusión. y eso es lo que hacen por la tele hoy día. Se que no es tan grave que se conozca el FP o el DL porque lo he hecho algunos efectos a gente que conocía el secreto y no se han dado cuanta pero en la magia como en todo hay cosas que no deben cambiar y una de ellas es desvelar juegos por revelar.


¡Buenas Alvaro!

Volvemos a lo mismo, opinar por opinar. Estás dando tu opinión sin una experiencia en la que te puedas basar. No, ilusionar a alguien con un FP aunque lo conozca no es sólo alcanzable por deidades. Ni por ángeles, ni por seres sobrenaturales. Ni se requieren siglos o años de trabajo. Se requiere trabajo, diligencia, amor, pasión e inteligencia. Pensar, probar, volver a pensar, volver a probar, chocarte contra la pared una y otra vez, hasta que das con una rutina de solida construcción y por ejemplo, con el método de la vía mágica aplicado de Juan.

Pero es que para emocionar artisticamente a un espectador no es necesario... ni engañarle. Y hasta que eso no lo entiendas...

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## alvarovilla

Todo eso está muy bien y tal vez tarde en darme cuenta que si es cierto lo que dices me daré cuenta pero lo que no va a cambiar es mi idea sobre revelar juegos. Y otra cosa, para aquellos que empezamos resulta bastante difícil buscar alternativas a una rutina de FP cuando aún estamos aprendiendo o dando los primeros pasos con él. Lo que dices sé que tiene parte de razón y que un espectador puede "tropezar dos veces con una misma piedra" pero aún así ¿Que necesidad hay de desvelar juegos?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Todo eso está muy bien y tal vez tarde en darme cuenta que si es cierto lo que dices me daré cuenta pero lo que no va a cambiar es mi idea sobre revelar juegos. Y otra cosa, para aquellos que empezamos resulta bastante difícil buscar alternativas a una rutina de FP cuando aún estamos aprendiendo o dando los primeros pasos con él. Lo que dices sé que tiene parte de razón y que un espectador puede "tropezar dos veces con una misma piedra" pero aún así ¿Que necesidad hay de desvelar juegos?


Crear afición. Son juegos llamados juegos de afición. Lo expliqué en varios posts anteriores. No son opiniones mías. Son datos de varios autores.

El 90% de los que empiezan lo hacen porque alguien les enseñó algo "curioso" (un juego de afición) y les aleteó dentro.

Pocos se inician cogiditos de la mano de un maestro.

EDITO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If6gUDsEbkA

Ahora decidme que el secreto es siquiera importante en la Magia. Después de maravillaros, os pasará como a mi a la décima vez que lo vi, que muchos os dareis cuenta que el "juego" es la bola zombie, porque antes sencillamente estareis maravillados. Juego por cierto, que por si quereis saberlo, es bastante conocido entre público (sale revelado hasta en películas).

Arte escénico, en un tapete o en un escenario, pero arte.

To Art o not to art, that's the question my friend.

PD: Jerome no era mago, era bailarín. Secreto conocido + no mago = Arte. ¿Por qué? Magia.

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡Un momento, un momento, un momento!!!
Que estamos haciendo que el hilo se dirija por derroteros muy diferentes a los convocados. Aquí hablamos de revelar secretos en televisión. La conversación Magia versus Arte tiene acomodo en otros hilos abiertos, pero en éste creo que debemos centrarnos en ello.
Seguid hablando de Arte si queréis, yo dejé la conversación a medias (tenía una actuación en Valladolid) y, con vuestro permiso, la retomo.
Vuelvo dos páginas atrás. Sostenía que el número de gente que se engancha a la magia por ver cómo se desvela un truco en la tele es mínimo frente al número de espectadores que descubre cómo se hace y no se enganchan.
Se me decía entonces que no es real, que a la gente le sirve de aliciente. Y se me aportaban datos... 



> Número de aficionados a la magia en los 70.
> Número de aficionados a la magia en los 80.
> Número de aficionados a la magia en los 90.
> Número de aficionados a la magia en 2000.
> 
> Siempre creciente desde el aperturismo, de hecho en EEUU es el 2º hobby más seguido.
> 
> Ya no hablamos de "empirismo" ¿verdad? Eso son datos, y realmente y si eres sincero contigo mismo sabes que no haría falta ni la estadística, sino viendo todo el negocio (macro negocio) que hay montado ya, viendo donde está metida la magia (en casi todas partes, clubs, salas, discotecas, cruceros, etc, etc, etc...). No es difícil ver que la cantidad de magos se ha multiplicado de manera considerable.


Este planteamiento me sirve muy bien para desmontar la argumentación.
Se habla de un incremento del número de aficionados desde los 70 hasta los 2000.
Es cierto que existe, pero entonces, si de verdad se está creciendo, si se ha crecido sin necesidad de contar cosas en la tele ¿a qué viene hacerlo ahora? Mag Lari lleva muchos años desvelando el secreto del plátano, puede que con ello haya "creado" ¿50 magos? (y creo que soy optimista). Piedrahita lleva un par de meses contando trucos ¿No estaba creciendo ya la afición desde los 70? ¿Qué necesidad hay, pues, de ello?
El mismo argumento que algunos defienden a favor de la revelación "controlada", para mí, queda eliminado de esta manera.
Como sospecho que no me habré sabido expresar bien (soy torpe con las palabras) dejadme que acuda a un par de ejemplos algo absurdos.
Ignoro qué extraño complejo tenemos los magos, pero buscamos potenciar nuestro arte de la manera más peculiar.
¿Alguien se imagina un concierto de Melendi en el que, a la mitad de su intervención diga "y ahora, para que crezca la afición por la música, os voy a explicar la estructura de una nana popular, y he escogido una nana popular porque es sencilla? ¿Alguien puede pensar en Santiago Calatrava inaugurando un puente y contando cómo se diseña una caseta para un perro? Es que así crece la afición por la arquitectura. Eso, creo, estamos haciendo los magos. Un poco absurdo ¿No?
De todas maneras, y por si alguien sigue sin entenderme, aquí va otro argumento. La magia está en auge (no lo he negado en ningún momento) ¿Gracias a que se desvelan juegos en la tele? No, creo que no.
¿Recordáis que a mediados de los 90 se pusieron de moda los malabares? No había ciudad en la que no hubiese un grupo de gente, mochila al hombro, con sus mazas, pelotas o diábolos; a ello siguió la percusión: ahí andaban las plazas de muchas ciudades inundadas de darbukas, djembes y cajones flamencos... Y no contaron con el respaldo de la tele.
Ahora le toca el turno a la magia, sobre todo a la cartomagia (¡Con qué frecuencia, en especial en este foro, identificamos magia con cartomagia!) y esta moda durará más, porque es más íntima, porque no se quejan los vecinos, porque se puede hacer en la calle, en un bar, en el parque o en la piscina (recordáis las risas que nos echamos en lso foros con los "magos piscineros"?). La magia ya está de moda ¿Para qué necesitamos fomentarla matando un poco la ilusión que genera?
No, ese argumento sigue sin convencerme. Debo ser un poco torpe, pero aún no veo las ventajas que reporta.

Perdón por esta larguísima interrupción. Ahora, si queréis, podéis seguir hablando de Murat, de arte o de otras cuestiones.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¡¡¡Un momento, un momento, un momento!!!
> Que estamos haciendo que el hilo se dirija por derroteros muy diferentes a los convocados. Aquí hablamos de revelar secretos en televisión. La conversación Magia versus Arte tiene acomodo en otros hilos abiertos, pero en éste creo que debemos centrarnos en ello.
> Seguid hablando de Arte si queréis, yo dejé la conversación a medias (tenía una actuación en Valladolid) y, con vuestro permiso, la retomo.
> Vuelvo dos páginas atrás. Sostenía que el número de gente que se engancha a la magia por ver cómo se desvela un truco en la tele es mínimo frente al número de espectadores que descubre cómo se hace y no se enganchan.
> Se me decía entonces que no es real, que a la gente le sirve de aliciente. Y se me aportaban datos... 
> 
> 
> Este planteamiento me sirve muy bien para desmontar la argumentación.
> Se habla de un incremento del número de aficionados desde los 70 hasta los 2000.
> ...


Hola, ¿qué tal?

Mensualmente en toda España (supongo) los ayuntamientos suelen dar talleres o cursos introductorios sobre la música. Se hacen muestras donde se intercambian conocimientos y se "rebaja" constantemente las definiciones de ritmo, tempo, cadencia, colorío, etc... al "terreno de los que no entendemos".

Continuamente en pintura hay talleres, gente que explica el puntillismo, y gente que explica por ejemplo, el secreto de una buena elección de paleta de colores a los "no interesados", sólo por acercar el arte.

Entrando en la matemática, en Sevilla concretamente hay exposiciones donde se explican los fundamentos de los fractales tomando imagenes y explicando "por encima" toda la mecanica interna de ese tema.

Sí se hace Pulgas. Se hacen todos los artes.

El problema es que no los asemejas porque que te expliquen la técnica en pintura no implica una pérdida de un 10% del valor. En Magia sí, como ya dije, es importante pero no lo fundamental.

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, claro, MJJMarkos, y por la calle pasan coche cada segundo... Pero eso es salirse por la tangente. Un taller municipal no es la tele, quien acude a un curso sabe a lo que va... Y lo busca, se apunta. El espectador de televisión se lo encuentra en casa. Lo hemos repetido muchas veces, pero *siempre me sales con algo diferente a lo que hablo*.
Y esas artes no se basan en el secreto, que también es una diferencia sustancial.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Sí, claro, MJJMarkos, y por la calle pasan coche cada segundo... Pero eso es salirse por la tangente. Un taller municipal no es la tele, quien acude a un curso sabe a lo que va... Y lo busca, se apunta. El espectador de televisión se lo encuentra en casa. Lo hemos repetido muchas veces, pero *siempre me sales con algo diferente a lo que hablo*.
> Y esas artes no se basan en el secreto, que también es una diferencia sustancial.


Amigo pulgas, no es salirme de la tangente.

En la televisión hay programas que hablan de las entrañas de la ciencia (Redes por ejemplo) bastante profundos. Hay cursos interactivos en cadenas europeas sobre música. Hay programas que hablan y explican música. Divulgativos. Hay cientos de programas que hablan de las artes y las destripan.

No es tangente, es algo totalmente al hilo de lo que comentabas. Lo que veo es que no lo quieres hacer equivalente porque efectivamente nuestro arte bebe de que no se conozcan las técnicas. Pero volvemos a lo mismo, bebe, no se fundamenta exclusivamente!

¿No lo pensastes?

Abrazo! Y fuerte! que parece que con tanto intercambio de opiniones estemos discutiendo!

----------


## Pulgas

Perdón, pero sigues sin contestarme.
Primero afirmas (y estoy de acuerdo) que al afición viene creciendo en España exponencialmente desde la década de los 70.
Luego comentas que *el desvelar juegos en televisión aumenta la afición* (aunque esto no se puede constatar, primero porque no hay datos fiables al respecto, segundo porque de lo que hablamos en este hilo nace, como fenómeno antes de ayer).
Yo te replico que no, que la afición ya estaba aumentando antes de que se revelaran. *¿Qué sentido tiene, pues, hacerlo? ¿Qué se consigue con ello si el logro ya se estaba alcanzando?*

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Perdón, pero sigues sin contestarme.
> Primero afirmas (y estoy de acuerdo) que al afición viene creciendo en España exponencialmente desde la década de los 70.
> Luego comentas que *el desvelar juegos en televisión aumenta la afición* (aunque esto no se puede constatar, primero porque no hay datos fiables al respecto, segundo porque de lo que hablamos en este hilo nace, como fenómeno antes de ayer).
> Yo te replico que no, que la afición ya estaba aumentando antes de que se revelaran. *¿Qué sentido tiene, pues, hacerlo? ¿Qué se consigue con ello si el logro ya se estaba alcanzando?*


Varias respuestas, interesante interesante!!!!

El desvelar un juego de tipo juego de afición (que repito, estoy en total desacuerdo con ilusiones intensas) contribuye con datos fiables: Nemesis te lo dijo. Y ahora le obvias.

Y hablas de las proporciones. ¿Qué más da las proporciones? Es significativo? volvemos a lo mismo, y si de esos 10 que se interesan... sale un nuevo Tamariz que evoluciona el arte? O un nuevo AScanio? Y qué pasa? el resto de espectadores... es lo que te dije antes, no le perjudica a la magia que lo vean, simplemente lo obviarán. Como se sigue haciendo los aros chinos tras el mago enmascarado y tantas otras ilusiones. 

El problema es que por más que se te dice "pulgas, es que hay peña que ha posteado aquí que dice que comenzo gracias a eso", dices "eso es empirismo!", si se te dice algo de estadistica, ahora dices que el objetivo está cumplido. ¿Qué objetivo? Hay una cifra a la que llegar?

Y lo peor de todo es que digas que lo que estamos hablando nació antes de ayer!!! Tamariz en magiapotagia desveló! hace años de ello!. Andreu tambiéeeeeeeen. Hace años! Muchiiiiiiiisimos. Jorge Blass desveló cuando empezaba.

Pero desvelaban eso, juegos de afición, para que la gente pudiese divertirse y ver si le picaba el gusanillo. Nunca desvelaron grandes secretos. 

¿Cómo que de ayer?

Y con lo del logro, el logro no ha acabado. Y el sentido que tiene es que para llegar a esa expansión hicieron falta muchisimos caminos: congresos, sociedades (que con franco estaban hasta perseguidas), reflote de festivales, talleres en centros cívicos, ventas de magias borrás, oid the magic, dvds, son distintos caminos que persiguen el mismo fin (y a veces también el negocio, para qué negarlo?).

Un abrazo pulgas!

----------


## Pulgas

> Y hablas de las proporciones. ¿Qué más da las proporciones? Es significativo? volvemos a lo mismo, y si de esos 10 que se interesan... sale un nuevo Tamariz que evoluciona el arte? O un nuevo AScanio? Y qué pasa? el resto de espectadores... es lo que te dije antes, no le perjudica a la magia que lo vean, simplemente lo obviarán. Como se sigue haciendo los aros chinos tras el mago enmascarado y tantas otras ilusiones.


Aquí está la clave que hace que no acerquemos nuestras posturas. Para ti prima el 1, el posible Tamariz (no obvio para nada a Némesis, me alegré de su ingreso en la magia, aunqeu fuese así: lo escribí algunas páginas atrás). Para mí prima que se niega a millones de personas su derecho a no saber cómo se hace algo (porque no lo han preguntado); prima el derecho de muchos aficionados principiantes a ilusionarse haciendo lo que llamas "un juego de afición" y que ahora podrá hacer o no, dependiendo de quién viese la tele y de la memoria que tenga (igual que nace 1 buen aficionado puede nacer un espectador "cabroncete"). Y te hablo del principiante, que es a quien más perjudica. A lo mejor, para que nazca un "posible" Tamariz hemos hecho que abandonen la magia cinco "posibles" Tamarizes, cansado de que sus incómodos espectadores supieran cómo hace sus primeros juegos. Como ves, tú te mueves en el terreno de las hipótesis, yo también.
Tus argumentos se pueden alterar (igual que los míos) y son válidos para uno y para otro. Sólo hay que darles la vuelta.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Que vaya por delante que no te quiero ni convencer ni imponer.

Faltaría más.

Pero como dijo Talman más atrás: es que si el aficionado hace el juego del platano planteandoselo como una siquiera "pseudo-actuación" tiene que aspirar a más.

Y sobre lo de la televisión y que se "impone". Creo que olvidas que en la televisión uno puede mirar a otro lado, no escucharla, cambiar de canal, e incluso apagarla.

Igual que un libro, cerrarlo.

Igual que un DVD, no ponerlo.

Etc, etc, etc.

Para mi lo que prima es que cualquiera debe de poder sentir el aleteo de la Magia en su interior. Con independencia de que luego hayan 3 o 4 o 1000 personas que quieran fastidiar.

Nos tocan las narices a los profesionales, imaginate al que empieza, y no por protegerle va a aprender. Precisamente ese afan de protección que expresas es el que nos aleje en las posturas. Pero es que un aprendiz, tarde o temprano le tocará alguien que le haga la puñeta porque sepa el secreto. Eso se aprende con la experiencia. Retrasarlo es peor.

Lo que más me agrada de esto es que estos días parecía que discutiamos acaloradamente y nada más lejos de la realidad. Mis respetos siempre hacia ti, y se demuestra que podemos debatir sin problemas.

Eso es lo que más saco del hilo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Mier** de tormenta. Se me fue la luz y con ella la respuesta al garete, depués de tenerla escrita.

Nuevas discrepancias.




> si el aficionado hace el juego del platano planteandoselo como una siquiera "pseudo-actuación" tiene que aspirar a más.
> (...)
> Precisamente ese afan de protección que expresas es el que nos aleje en las posturas. Pero es que un aprendiz, tarde o temprano le tocará alguien que le haga la puñeta porque sepa el secreto. Eso se aprende con la experiencia. Retrasarlo es peor.


El que empieza es feliz haciendo el plátano a sus amigos y familiares, debe aspirar a más, claro, pero todos comenzamos con el famoso plátano, o con las 21 cartas, o con un falso dep. mal ejecutado. Aprender a andar es imprescindible para aprender a correr, y ahora queremos explicar a quien se incia (precisamente a ése al que queremos captar) que los juegos de inicio no son buenos, que tiene que ir a más. Lo siento, pero creo que es ponerles zancadillas: primero te llamo, luego no te dejo que te emociones, porque para atraerte hago que se pierda la ilusión de tu posible público.




> Y sobre lo de la televisión y que se "impone". Creo que olvidas que en la televisión uno puede mirar a otro lado, no escucharla, cambiar de canal, e incluso apagarla.


Perdón, pero tengo una visión tan negativa de la televisión, que si comento que el especador no puede cambiar, ni apagarla... parecería muy radical.
No, no va a apagarla: porque le da morbo saber cómo se hacen los trucos; porque un mago le está explicando algo (que no ha pedido) y es interesante; porque le hemos puesto un caramelo en la boca y a nadie le amarga un dulce; porque en la Cinco hay publicidad; porque está atontado y no quiere pensar; porque el mando a distancia lo tiene el marido; porque...

De todas maneras nos estamos repitiendo.
Del escenario he aprendido que el público debe quedarse con al sensación de "quiero más" y ya no lo estamos ofreciendo ofreciendo nada nuevo. Estamos dando vueltas a lo mismo.
Un debate sólo sirve si se aportan argumentos nuevos, y yo no los tengo, por ahora. Cuando encuentre algo irrefutable volveré a la carga, mientras tanto creo que es mejor que me retire para no cansar a los que nos leen.
Es un placer hablar contigo, así. Sobre otras conversaciones que hemos tenido... Mejor no menearlo.
Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues ahora voya a dar yo cizaña  :001 302: 

Creo que estais equivocados ambos. ¡Toma!

Pero también que estais acertados ambos. ¡Vaya!

Por eso no hay manera de que os "convenzais"

Creo sinceramente que el que magos famosos revelen algún juego sencillo de vez en cuando, obedece a todo un poco: crear aficción, aumentar el ego personal, compartir emociones, crear audiencia...

Porque, ahora de corazón, ¿vosotros no habéis revelado nunca un sencillo juego o técnica a alguien? ¿nunca, nunca? ¿Y cual han sido los motivos?

Analizaros vosotros y tendréis una respuesta que extrapolar, eso si habría que aumentarla 1000 veces.

Por muy mal que suene, pero es la verdad.

Yo he explicado algo a alguien porque quería empezar, pero también lo he hecho así sin más, y no sé muy bien ni el por qué (aunque luego no me sintiera bien).

Ahora criticadme. Pero creo que lo único que criticariáis es la falta de sinceridad de la mayoría.

¡Ah! por cierto, aunque no os lo parezca, es intereasnte ver las diferentes posturas. A mi me ayuda a asentar mis propias idéas (a veces me convence uno, a veces otro, y al final ninguno  :302: )

----------


## Coloclom

Recuerdo en una ocasión, hablando nuestro pequeño José Castiñeiras, me dijo:
******, amo la magia demasiado como para compartirla con los profanos.

Quizá se trata de un sentimiento personal, y cada uno tiene el suyo.

Hay magos que sólo hacen magia para magos, y otros, como yo (aunque no soy mago) que pensamos, en mi caso, que la poca magia que sé hacer, no es para magos, sino para profanos.

A mi no me alimenta la cara que pone un mago después de que yo le ejecute mi última idea, más bien, me deja mal sabor. A mi me alimenta, y es por ello que le dedico tiempo al estudio, la cara que pone un niño ante cualquier simplicidez. Eso me llena, y por ello me gusta la magia. Con ello voy, a que me gusta hacer magia para quien no la conoce, porque mi objetivo es sorprender e ilusionar.

Yo nunca he echo el juego del platano, y la última vez que hice el de las 21 tendría 8 años, no me afectan. Pero sí hay otros juegos, muy automáticos o simples, que a mi me han servido para iniciarme en este arte, porque con ellos arranqué las primeras sonrisas y me provocaron la necesidad de aprender más y más.

Si esos juegos o efectos con los que empecé, ya hubieran sido conocidos por el público profano, me ocurriría como la primera vez que me pillaron en un DL. El mundo se me vino encima, me sentí tan mal, que perdí la gana de hacer magia en días. Quizá nunca hubiera avanzado.



Un truquito de aquí, otro de allá, otro que aprendes en youtube,... vas maravillando a la gente y poco a poco consigues subir tu estatus  :Smile1: 
Ya he subido de escalón  :Smile1: 
Ahora soy truquero  :Smile1: 

Internamente no te consideras truquero, por dios! eres un mago como la copa de un pino, es más, Coperffield no es que sea mejor mago, es que tiene más dinero, más compinches, más ordenadores, más luces y mucho más humo, que nadie le baja.
Y Tamariz? Ese es un soso aburrido que tiene que basarse en la magia porque sino no le gusta a nadie.

De modo, que tras haber encontrado en youtube una fuente de conocimiento y sabiduría, encuentras este foro.
Anda, si hay más magos!

En mi caso, fui más inteligente que otros, supe moverme por dónde debía.
Contacté con D. Cortés, y tras una gran batalla accedió a enseñarme. Yo ya llevaba meses leyendo el foro si tan siquiera haberme presentado ni posteado nunca.

Y Cortés me abrió las puertas a este mundo. Y vi lo que era una guia, una C. Corr, un forz. wauuu, madre mia lo que se podía hacer con todo aquello!!

Pero seguía siendo un puto truquero.

Tuve la suerte, que las enseñanzas de Cortés fueron un 80% educación mágica y un 20% manipulación.

Ahora bien, analizados mis comienzos vuelvo al tema que en este hilo nos atañe:

Hubiera llegado a ser mago (o aficionado, porque mago no soy) si no hubieran existido juegos revelados?  Mi respuesta es no.

Hubiera llegado si los juegos revelados fueran conocidos por la masa? Mi respuesta es no, porque lo habría dejado al segundo intento, viendo la imposibilidad de impresionar.

Entonces, porqué esta contradicción? Yo tuve la suerte de caer en las manos de Cortés, y dejarme influir por sus enseñanzas; tiempo después, las de Canuto y Giobbi. Si no hubiera llegado a conocer a Cortés, lo más probable sería, que mi máxima aspiración fuese llegar a ser truquero, pero él me inculcó unos ideales y principios, que me obligan a amar la magia.
Amo la magia, soy celoso de ella.

Mi reflexión: Juegos o efecto revelados: SÍ, porque sin ello nadie podría iniciarse
Que los juegos revelados estén al alcance de cualquier? Sí, para que quien quiera iniciarse, tenga un X que le enganche
Que los juegos sean revelados en televisión? NO, porque no quedan al acance de quien los solicita, sino a la obligación de todos de encajarlos.


Hablamos de que ya todo está extendido en la red, al alcance de cualquier profano, pero yo opino que no es cierto. Cuando en mis inicios (que todavía son) yo aprendiá juegos o efectos del youtube y se los hacía a algún coleguita, muchos me dijeron, seguro que eso está en internet, en you tube o similar, esta noche lo busco.

Y ante eso yo me quedaba asqueado.

Pero a esas mismas personas yo seguía presentandoles efectos, ellos seguían flipando, y nunca ninguno buscó nada en youtube.

Pero la tv uno la ve por aburrimiento (ya no es como hace años que la tv ofrecía cultura), y si en su programación nos regalan el destripe de un juego, yo ya no puedo hacerlo.

Y eso a mi, no me implica nada en absoluto, pero si yo me encontrase con esta situación, en el momento en que empecé, hubiera visto como serraban uno de mis juegos, sin poder hacerlo ya más.

No se trata de que la magia sea un mundo cerrado, al que no se pueda entrar, pero sí debe ser un mundo, al que para entrar sea necesario caminar 3 o 4 kilometros para ir a buscar la llave.


Como 9 o 10 años yo les preguntaba a todos mis amigos: De qué color es el caballo blanco de Santiago? Menudas risas que me echaba yo solo!  :Smile1:  Me encantaba
Con 14 o 15, todos, todos, todos, sabían de qué color era el caballo blanco de Santiago. :(

Por esto opino, que algo divulgado en la sociedad, nacido para ser un secreto, ya no sirve; se queda sin chispa.

Creo que no le falta razón a nadie de los que participan en este hilo, pero sí veo un tanto equivocada la transmisión por televisión.
Si fuera en un canal expecífico de magia (como los hay de futbol o de caza) quiza seguramente no me importaría, quien pone el canal, es porque desea ver magia.

----------


## Lukan

Permitid mi humilde opinión ya que he repetido varias veces que en esto de la magia soy un mero , pero mero, aprendiz, (de hecho no he entrado en el area secreta, pero bueno...ejem...este es otro tema, verdad Pulgas...,jeje) en fin a lo q voy, no he leido toooodooos los post pero si muchos y veo q el debate se resume en si es importante el secreto o no, si hace mucho daño o no revelarlos de vez en cuando, pues bien, a veces he comparado el gremio de los magos con el de los actores (en el q sí tengo más experiencia) aunque me sirve cualquier gremio artístico. Y es que a veces perdemos la perspectiva de que nuestro arte se hace para un público "no especializado"!!, y no para los profesionales, no se si me explico. Le damos demasiada importancia a nuestro trabajo, ojo! no digo q no haya q valorarnos, pero perdemos un poco esa perspectiva de la inocencia del que no conoce los entresijos o desarrollo del proceso hasta llegar al resultado y final que es el espectáculo completo que es de lo que realmente disfruta el público. 
¿Cuántos espectadores creeis que preferirían ver una película viendo también a los cámaras, director, el pértiga, meritorios, la pantalla verde donde se ruedan los efectos especiales,cables, focos,..., a los extras y especialistas q sustituyen a las estrellas de turno en las escenas de acción, etc, etc, etc,? Si de acuerdo, hay gente q a veces les gusta ver el making off, pero son ellos los que lo buscan, no se lo muestran en la película ni al acabar esta.  Por qué entonces el nº de gente a la que le gustaría saber el secreto de un juego o truco es muchiiiismo mayor, de hecho yo diría que después de la fascinación e ilusión q produce al público veer un juego de magia la siguiente reacción es querer saber cómo lo ha hecho, de acuerdo que hay gente a la que no, pero me vais a negar que la mayoría la pregunta que más repiten es "¿cómo lo has hecho?", por qué?!! porque nos guste o no, con más arte o con menos, con mejores rutinas con presentaciones sorprendentes o sencillas lo importante, lo esencial en la magia es el secreto.

Por todo esto yo creo q revelar trucos en tv , y lo digo yo que me paso el tiempo intentanto averiguar cómo son los juegos, más q ayudar a cear aficionados ...desilusiona, porque seamos sinceros a veces el secreto, la magia q tan celosamente guardamos es demasiada sencilla si la comparamos con el efecto que produce.


Saludos!!

----------


## subcanaria

> Mag Lari acude frecuentemente al programa de Buenafuente.
> 
> Pero yo al del plátano le tenía muchísimo cariño. .


y yo.. lamentablemente.. y yo... 
una lastima..

----------


## lordferguson

Cabreao estoy porque ahora mismo está el mago enmascarado en Antena 3 destripando efectos de cartas y FP y me doy cuenta de que... no tiene ni puta idea!!! No sabe usar un FP, hace Forz. HORRIBLES, no sabe mezclar... Joer, qué cutrada.

De hecho hay por ahí un video de el tipo fallando un juego automático en un programa de televisión xD

----------


## Lukan

> Cabreao estoy porque ahora mismo está el mago enmascarado en Antena 3 destripando efectos de cartas y FP y me doy cuenta de que... no tiene ni puta idea!!! No sabe usar un FP, hace Forz. HORRIBLES, no sabe mezclar... Joer, qué cutrada.
> 
> De hecho hay por ahí un video de el tipo fallando un juego automático en un programa de televisión xD


si tienes el enlace ponlo que nos riamos. Y mira q me jode  lo q dices de q desvela efectos de cartas y fp   :18: , será porque la magia de escena no la hago.

Saludos!!

----------


## Némesis

> Cabreao estoy porque ahora mismo está el mago enmascarado en Antena 3 destripando efectos de cartas y FP y me doy cuenta de que... no tiene ni puta idea!!! No sabe usar un FP, hace Forz. HORRIBLES, no sabe mezclar... Joer, qué cutrada.
> 
> De hecho hay por ahí un video de el tipo fallando un juego automático en un programa de televisión xD


Para tranquilizar a todos diré que mi novia estuvo viendo ese programa, y dijo "¡Pero qué mago tan lamentable!" "Es evidente que hay otro tío corriendo por detrás" y cosas por el estilo... Me parece que se asemeja más al show de Benny Hill que a un programa de magia...

----------


## mayico

si tranquiliza algo mas... decir que utiliza sistemas que dudo mucho que se utilicen ahora en estos tiempos.
lo de las poleas para aparecer dos ayudantes.... buajajajaja madre mia cinco tios para que aparezcan dos chicas mira... con lo que hay ya inventado...

no hay que preocuparse... mucho quiero decir.
lo que desvela parece prehistórico.

aún así no estoy conforme con el desvelo de los juegos, que conste.

----------


## b12jose

> si tranquiliza algo mas... decir que utiliza sistemas que dudo mucho que se utilicen ahora en estos tiempos.
> lo de las poleas para aparecer dos ayudantes.... buajajajaja madre mia cinco tios para que aparezcan dos chicas mira... con lo que hay ya inventado...
> 
> no hay que preocuparse... mucho quiero decir.
> lo que desvela parece prehistórico.
> 
> aún así no estoy conforme con el desvelo de los juegos, que conste.


Hombre ... yo creo que el problema no está tanto en que técnicas utiliza, respecto al sistema de poleas, o el for**** cortando media carta, si no, en que si alguien que es profano lo ve ... ya va a asociar directamente que se hace así, da igual que no uses las poleas como has dicho, o que no rompas media carta para for*** porq en su mente va a quedar que es así como se hace, ya que lo vio un día en tele, y la tele no engaña ...

creo que el daño no esta sólo en los efectos que revela si no que va un poco más allá

Saludos y Felices fiestas  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

> Hombre ... yo creo que el problema no está tanto en que técnicas utiliza, respecto al sistema de poleas, o el for**** cortando media carta, si no, en que si alguien que es profano lo ve ... ya va a asociar directamente que se hace así, da igual que no uses las poleas como has dicho, o que no rompas media carta para for*** porq en su mente va a quedar que es así como se hace, ya que lo vio un día en tele, y la tele no engaña ...
> 
> creo que el daño no esta sólo en los efectos que revela si no que va un poco más allá
> 
> Saludos y Felices fiestas


También puede ser una ventaja. Puedes cambiar un poco la cosa para que sea imposible que uses dicho sistema y ya tienes al público como loco.
Lo malo es que deberías saber lo que sabe cada uno... y ni aún siendo mentalista es fácil  :302: 

PD: Deberíamos hacer como una quema de brujas, pero con magos-desvelatrucos  :117:  x'DDD

----------


## M.David

> PD: Deberíamos hacer como una quema de brujas, pero con magos-desvelatrucos  x'DDD


VOTO A TAL!

La verdad es que es muy fastidioso, ayer mismo mi padre me dijo:
" He estado viendo un programa en el que un mago tedecía los trucos"
mi respuesta:
"¿El mago enmascarado?"
Mi padre:
"Sí, ese"
Yo:
"Ese tío es imbécil"
(sonrisa de mi padre) Vuelvo a hablar yo:
"Si de todas formas es una cosa inútil, excepto a los grandes magos y poquita gente más que hace grandes ilusiones no les afecta, y éstos tienen asegurado que van a llenar la sala..."


P.D. porque hasta ahora ¿no revela cartomagia, numismagia, magia de cerca...verdad?
imaginad que un día explica algo del f.c****co, po ejemplo

----------


## Némesis

> P.D. porque hasta ahora ¿no revela cartomagia, numismagia, magia de cerca...verdad?
> imaginad que un día explica algo del f.c****co, po ejemplo


Sí, sería una tragedia de proporciones incalculables.

¡Nos obligaría hasta a pensar y todo!

----------


## MagDani

Anoche si que desvelo alguna cosa de magia de cerca,
yo vi el de la copa de vino y el alfiler.
No es que sea algo concreto (copa y vino) es el método al explicar el método este es aplicable a cualquier cosa, monedas... bueno prefiero no decir más.
lo unico bueno es que eran las dos y media de la madrugada, y lo malo que luego lo cuelgan en youtube. AAAAJJJJJ

----------


## M.David

> Sí, sería una tragedia de proporciones incalculables.
> 
> ¡Nos obligaría hasta a pensar y todo!


no sé yo si eso es ironía...  :Smile1: 
pero imagína que cada vez que haces un juego basado en el principio"X" la gente te mira cómo: tío, que este ya nos lo sabemos

----------


## Némesis

Sí, algo de ironía había.

A mi, eso que dices me pasa no una, sino varias veces... Y siempre es culpa mía. Siempre.
Por otro lado, hay magos profesionales que hacen juegos archiconocidísimos y el público disfruta como loco.

Y el truco... ¿De qué truco hablo?

A eso me refería.

----------


## S. Alexander

> VOTO A TAL!
> 
> La verdad es que es muy fastidioso, ayer mismo mi padre me dijo:
> " He estado viendo un programa en el que un mago tedecía los trucos"
> mi respuesta:
> "¿El mago enmascarado?"
> Mi padre:
> "Sí, ese"
> Yo:
> ...


Yo le he visto revelar principios de cartomagia, de numismagia, de magia de cerca y de todas las ramas, creo.

No estoy a favor de que desvele trucos, ni él ni nadie, aunque se justifique y lo justifiquéis con: "así nos obliga a pensar en nuevos trucos". Yo pienso en nuevos trucos sin necesidad de que los desvele nadie, porque el juego está en dejar desconcertados incluso a los mejores magos, en buscar la magia de verdad, no en que me obliguen a pensar  :Smile1: 

Como creo que insinúa Némesis, el secreto para hacer los juegos está en la presentación, en disfrazar lo conocido. El archiconocido juego de las 21 cartas se puede disfrazar (bien disfrazado, eso sí), y la gente se lo come con patatas fritas (qué ricas, qué ricas  :001 302: )

----------


## M.David

bien, de acuerdo en que hay que innovar, pero me parece una tontería como una catedral que se diga eso a modo de excusa de este personaje por dos razones.
Primero tú no tienes el deber de inventar nada nuevo, es una opción que puedes contemplar de cara a mejorar tus juegos.
Y segundo, aún suponiendo que haya que modernizarse etc, etc es evidente que la inmensa mayoría de las técnica que utilices no van a ser nuevas.

Un ejemplo: ¿Si desvelase el br**k, cómo harías juegos que necesitasen esa técnica?

----------


## Ming

Pues se pensarían otras formas de hacerla o otras técnicas para llegar al mismo punto  :Neutral:

----------


## S. Alexander

> bien, de acuerdo en que hay que innovar, pero me parece una tontería como una catedral que se diga eso a modo de excusa de este personaje por dos razones.
> Primero tú no tienes el deber de inventar nada nuevo, es una opción que puedes contemplar de cara a mejorar tus juegos.
> Y segundo, aún suponiendo que haya que modernizarse etc, etc es evidente que la inmensa mayoría de las técnica que utilices no van a ser nuevas.
> 
> Un ejemplo: ¿Si desvelase el br**k, cómo harías juegos que necesitasen esa técnica?


Pues con b*sel  :001 302:  y si descubres el b*sel, con esq. d*bl*d*. Y si descubres la esq. d*bl*d*, con br**k en la carne de la base del pulgar. Y si descubres... etc.

Es cierto que hay juegos insustituíbles de momento por su técnica (por ejemplo cómo volar, desvelado por el Mago Enmascarado, realizado por, por ejemplo David Copperfield). Pero también es cierto que se puede innovar en ellos introduciendo pistas falsas o eliminando posibilidades de forma que la gente deje de pensar en grúas y cables y sólo vean magia.

Y según creo, no, no tienes el deber de innovar, pero mi moral mágica, mis ganas de sorprender y mi amor por la magia me llevan a querer hacerlo. Ya casi no realizo juegos de ningún otro autor que no sea yo (no digo que por ello sean mejores ni que yo sea el mejor ni nada de eso). Algunos con técnicas ya conocidas, otros con técnicas que creo que son mías propias y otros con sutilezas y ocurrencias para eliminar posibilidades. No sé, tan sólo sé que innovar debería ser un deber al ser mago porque tu misión además de aprender es sorprender.  :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

> Y según creo, no, no tienes el deber de innovar, pero mi moral mágica, mis ganas de sorprender y mi amor por la magia me llevan a querer hacerlo. Ya casi no realizo juegos de ningún otro autor que no sea yo (no digo que por ello sean mejores ni que yo sea el mejor ni nada de eso). Algunos con técnicas ya conocidas, otros con técnicas que creo que son mías propias y otros con sutilezas y ocurrencias para eliminar posibilidades. No sé, tan sólo sé que innovar debería ser un deber al ser mago porque tu misión además de aprender es sorprender.



Sí, cierto que lo que tienes que hacer es sorprender, pero hay infinidad de magos que no han inventado ninguna técnica y sin embargo un juego en sus manos es una maravilla... ¿qué va a pasar con ellos?

----------


## S. Alexander

> Sí, cierto que lo que tienes que hacer es sorprender, pero hay infinidad de magos que no han inventado ninguna técnica y sin embargo un juego en sus manos es una maravilla... ¿qué va a pasar con ellos?


Aclaración: Repito que no estoy a favor de que se revelen juegos y que no me sirve como excusa lo de "así se esfuerzan por innovar" (porque parece que crees que creo eso x'D [sólo por aclararlo, amigo  :Wink1: ]).

Pues supongo que tendrán que innovar los pobres, sin comerlo ni beberlo, y olvidar el juego revelado o transformarlo, pero innovar u olvidar... no se me ocurre otra opción a no ser que el profano de pronto se vuelva amante de la magia y sólo quiera ver el juego sin mirar el truco, en manos de dichos magos  :07: 

Ojalá Urzay, Enmascarado y toda esa gente rectifiquen algún día... ¿verdad?

----------


## M.David

¡Por supueto que no creo que lo justificas!
Y cómo tu bien dices ojalá rectifiquen, lo del mago enmascaradolo puedo entender, porque posiblemente cobre más haciendo lo que hace que dand actuaciones, pero Urzay...Además de no ser un gran mago(no digo que "el que se pasa en carnavales todo el año":D si lo sea) perjudica a mucha gente, empezando por el mismo que no cobra y fastidia el efecto, a las editoriales y escritores, y a todos los magos...

----------


## Némesis

... Como decía... ¡Una catástrofe sin precedentes!

----------


## S. Alexander

> ... Como decía... ¡Una catástrofe sin precedentes!


x'D Hombre, catástrofe no, pero es un ácido que corroe nuestro arte.

----------


## M.David

creo que hoy ha sido el último programa del mago enmascarado, al menos de momento...

----------


## S. Alexander

> creo que hoy ha sido el último programa del mago enmascarado, al menos de momento...


Aprovechad, ved qué trucos ha desvelado y los que podáis, preparáos un nuevo método. Preguntad quién ha visto al mago enmascarado y presentadlo de forma: "Sí, el que no es mago de verdad lo hace como él, pero con la magia de verdad se hace de esta forma..."

Y batalla ganada  :001 302:  ¿no?  :O15:

----------


## M.David

yo lo poquito que he visto de este señor eran grandes ilusiones, o efectos que requierenuna preparación demasiado grande.

----------


## Marko

No veo la necesidad de revelar trucos de magia en televisión habiendo muchísimos acertijos y apuestas y similares que tienen un "aire" mágico pero que no revelan ningún secreto. Hace años cuando actúe seguido en el programa de la 2a Cadena "La Palmera" me pidieron que enseñara algunos juegos al público y lo que hice fue buscar este tipo de cosilla, por ejemplo, hacer un agujero en una carta para que pase una persona, hacer un árbol de papel periódico, ídem una escalera, sacar una moneda de debajo de un vaso sin levantarlo, hacer caer un libro muy grande soplando, etc. Son cosas que están más al alcance del público, entretienen y cumplen sin tener que revelar nada. Lo pongo aquí por si a alguien le toca alguna vez... busquen este tipo de cosas. En algún libro de Ciuró las hay.

Lástima el truco del plátano... no se rían de mí pero yo lo hago a veces y causa mucho impacto como lo presento. No creo que nadie lo pueda adivinar, por lo menos cuando yo lo hago.

El del hotel con las cartas... un día hace mucho un cartomago bueno hacía y hacía trucazos hasta que un tipo del público le pidió la baraja para hacer uno e hizo el del hotel y, creánlo o no, borró al cartomago del mapa. No pudo hacer nada más que superara al hotel.

Vale que estos trucos (y otros por el estilo) son conocidos por algunos profanos pero aunque éstos no sean magos al estilo nuestro también deberíamos respetarlos ya que a lo mejor solo saben uno o dos de estos trucos y al explicarlos en TV los dejamos sin ellos, creo yo.

Marko

----------


## Iban

Ésa me parece una idea c*jonuda. Es mucho mejor gancho un acertijo de los que cuando te dicen la respuesta, piensas: "ay, qué cabroncete, jejejejeje"... Como lo de multiplicar dinero en las manos, los típicos de cara y cruz... Eso sí que me parece algo útil para el espectador medio. Porque son esos "extras" que todo el mundo quiere saber para un final de sobremesa, y creo que genera mucha más afición (no a la magia, sino a las apariciones del mago) que un juego revelado.

Marko, una reverencia.

----------


## Luis Vicente

En el fenomenal enlace que nos ha facilitado Marko vienen ya juegos revelados al público profano filmados en 1928 por un tal Mr. Goldston.

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=10070

¡Nunca ganaremos esta batalla!

----------


## darigp

> si tienes el enlace ponlo que nos riamos. Y mira q me jode  lo q dices de q desvela efectos de cartas y fp  , será porque la magia de escena no la hago.
> 
> Saludos!!


Estaba revisando el hilo y encontre esta petición. El juego se trata de una aparición de ases y la verdad que cada vez que lo veo me rio aun mas. Aqui os lo dejo para vuestro deleite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8tQg...layer_embedded

Un saludo

----------


## Lukan

ay, ay q me da, q me da  :117:  :117:  :117:  aajajajajajajajjjjjaaaaajajajajaaaaaaaaaaajajajaja  jjjjaaaaaaajajajjajajajajajajajjjjjjaaaaajajajajaj  ajajajajajajjjjjjjjjjjjajajajajja  no puedo , no puedo, he visto el video, jajajajajejejejejjaa  aa a ja a ja aj aj a, q bueenooo. jejjee, no está bien reirse de las desgracias ajenas pero jejejeje no puedoo , a jajajajajjajaja. Pero si este juego lo puede hacer mi sobrino de 7 años, a jajajajajaa. Y se le ven los ases pasar en el último montón a ja ajajajajaa ay, ayyy, me calmo , me calmo ya  :001 302: . Ya empieza raro con la rutina que propone pero me he imaginado que habia cambiado algo pero es q el tio ajajajajajaja  :001 302:  , q bueno cuando levanta el 2º y el 3º , jejeje. Yo creo q oo este no es el vedadero mago enmascarado o el mago enmascarado podemos decir que tiene de mago lo mismo que Falete la talla 36. 
Madredelamorhermoso!!

Gracias por el enlace!

Saludos!

 jejeje, no puedo parar de reir si lo pienso jejeje.

----------


## darigp

Sisi, yo cada vez que lo veo alucino. Habria que verle como era cuando actuaba en vivo porque si hace eso con un juego tan sencillo, con las grandes ilusiones debia ser una hecatombe.

Bueno, el video le puse respondiendo a las peticiones pero lo voy a llevar a un hilo nuevo porque creo que se merece un hilo aparte y aqui se va a ver poco. Si algun moderador quiere eliminar el otro o moverlo a otra seccion para que haya menos confusión. Un saludo, disfrutadlo

----------


## Lukan

> Bueno, el video le puse respondiendo a las peticiones pero lo voy a llevar a un hilo nuevo porque creo que se merece un hilo aparte y aqui se va a ver poco. Si algun moderador quiere eliminar el otro o moverlo a otra seccion para que haya menos confusión. Un saludo, disfrutadlo


Si, si, jejeje, merece un hilo propio que lo vea la gente, madre mia lo vuelvo a ver y alucino, si ese juego me sale bien siempre hasta a mi! jejeje. Lo dicho, yo creo que ni siquiera es mago, si no es que no veo cómo se ha podido confundir con eso.

Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

Ahora ya sí que no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué revela los secretos de la magia?  :O10: 

Si era mago y no era patoso, ¿cómo pudo evolucionar a ser algo tan dañino? Si el objetivo real fuese cerrar las puertas a antiguas ilusiones incluso me pensaría si estar de acuerdo o no, pero hay cosas que ha revelado que no tienen solución... ha acabado con el arte de la Bola Zombie, ha acabado con el arte de los Aros Chinos, ha acabado con levitaciones de cuerpo... Digo ha acabado pretendiendo decir "ha revelado".

----------


## Ming

No se quien me contó que le dijeron que o lo hacía él o lo haría otro. Por lo visto las explicaciones en inglés (algunas) son gi*ipolleces muy grandes.
Ojo, no lo se, eh. Eso me dijo alguien...

----------


## darigp

> *¡CUIDADO!* A lo mejor más de uno se sorprende. Con todos vosotros, el mago desenmascarado:


Gracias por los vídeos Angel, me han sorprendido mucho, la verdad que cada vez comprendo menos la actitud del mago enmascarado este. Ese manejo le tiene que haber costado mucho tiempo y dedicación y ahora los tira por la borda, no lo entiendo...

Un saludo

----------

